#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ik zoek een 2e vrouw om mee te trouwen

## abo yassir

Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 

Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.

Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 

Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!

----------


## praline

hiernamaals en dan zeg je tegen je broeders en zusster wie er niet mee eens de pot op
dat is lachen en wijsdom vindt je van jezelf want dat zijn u uitspraken iedereen heeft een mening en ga jij nu maar ......

----------


## Los

Vind je eerste vrouw dat ok?

----------


## abo yassir

Beste Praline,

Eerst een tekst goed lezen en begrijpen voordat je gaat reageren! Er staat:als jij ongelovig bent, dan pas kan je de pot op!

----------


## abo yassir

beste Los, 

mijn vrouw vind het inderdaad niet erg als ik een 2e vrouw neem.

----------


## Los

Zo, en hebben jullie kinderen?

----------


## Joesoef

Als moslim zeg ik belachelijk. Helemaal het insinuerende verhaaltje waarbij je van alles suggereert en jouw beslissing goed praat.

----------


## Germen Roding

@Abu Yasir 
Zo, je hebt dus veel geld. Je kan je extra geld natuurlijk ook besteden om je arme broeders en zusters te helpen, zoals een christen zou doen. Of je vrouw en kinderen het beste te geven. In plaats daarvan volg je je eigen lusten en richt je ellende aan.

Dat vrome gezanik vind ik nogal hypocriet. Waarom ga je niet meteen naar de wallen als je met veel verschillende vrouwen wil krikken.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Als moslim zeg ik belachelijk. Helemaal het insinuerende verhaaltje waarbij je van alles suggereert en jouw beslissing goed praat.


Zeer terecht.
Als ik moslim was zou ik me ook doodschamen voor deze weerzinwekkende "broeder".

----------


## Joesoef

> Zeer terecht.
> Als ik moslim was zou ik me ook doodschamen voor deze weerzinwekkende "broeder".



 :moe:  Dat zijn jouw woorden, niet die van mij.

----------


## Los

> Salaam allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben een 21 jarige meid uit Rotterdam , ben momenteel bezig met een MBO opleiding en als het goed is inchallah dan ben ik er eind juni klaar mee. Ik ben een leuke meid, 1.60m donkerbruine ogen, 60 kg en draag een hoofddoek. Zoek een serieuse jongen.Om er mee te trouwen inchalah. Ook het geloof moet ook belangrijk voor hem zijn. 
> 
> 
> Ma3a salamm Allemaal.


Waarom huil je?

----------


## Fezouzi

> @Abu Yasir 
> Zo, je hebt dus veel geld. Je kan je extra geld natuurlijk ook besteden om je arme broeders en zusters te helpen, zoals een christen zou doen. Of je vrouw en kinderen het beste te geven. In plaats daarvan volg je je eigen lusten en richt je ellende aan.
> 
> Dat vrome gezanik vind ik nogal hypocriet. Waarom ga je niet meteen naar de wallen als je met veel verschillende vrouwen wil krikken.


Misschien heeft hij ook genoeg geld om zowel voor meerdere vrouwen en hun kinderen te zorgen als daarnaast nog heel veel over om aan vrijwilligerswerk te doen en vele goede doelen te steunen. Geen idee wat zijn persoonlijke situatie precies is. Als goed Christen, zo mag ik althans graag aannemen, behoor je niet zo snel en verkrampt met het vingertje te wijzen, met de beschuldiging erbij ellende aan te richten. Hoe dan ook, even ontopic: als vrouw vind ik het behoorlijk kwalijk wanneer een man meerdere vrouwen erop na houden wilt.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Misschien heeft hij ook genoeg geld om zowel voor meerdere vrouwen en hun kinderen te zorgen als daarnaast nog heel veel over om aan vrijwilligerswerk te doen en vele goede doelen te steunen. Geen idee wat zijn persoonlijke situatie precies is. Als goed Christen, zo mag ik althans graag aannemen, behoor je niet zo snel en verkrampt met het vingertje te wijzen, met de beschuldiging erbij ellende aan te richten.


Ik ben geen christen. Wel heb ik veel bijbelkennis en weet ik uit de verhalen uit de bijbel dat polygame huwelijken bol staan van de haat en nijd tussen vrouwen en kinderen met een andere moeder. Ook hebben mannen meer behoefte aan een vrouw dan vrouwen behoefte aan een man. Geen wonder dus dat polygamie in het christendom verboden is. 
Wel vind ik de christelijke moraal op dit punt beter dan de moraal van deze persoon. 

Ook: deze wereld is al zwaar overbevolkt, laten de mensen liever eerst zorgen voor de kinderen die er al zijn in plaats van er veel meer bij te fokken. Als hij het geld dat hij aan een nieuwe vrouw wil besteden om kinderen bij te fokken besteedt aan, zeg, het helpen van de armen, zou dat de wereld een betere plaats maken.

Overigens erkent de Nederlandse wet polygamie (gelukkig) niet, waardoor de eerste vrouw een betere rechtspositie heeft dan de andere vrouwen. Dit is in strijd met de regel in de koran dat de vrouwen gelijk behandeld moeten worden.




> Hoe dan ook, even ontopic: als vrouw vind ik het behoorlijk kwalijk wanneer een man meerdere vrouwen erop na houden wilt.


En terecht. Polygamie is een ramp zowel voor vrouwen, voor mannen met een lage sociale positie en voor de kinderen uit dergelijk relaties. Zo ook voor de maatschappij.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik ben geen christen. Wel heb ik veel bijbelkennis en weet ik uit de verhalen uit de bijbel dat polygame huwelijken bol staan van de haat en nijd tussen vrouwen en kinderen met een andere moeder. Ook hebben mannen meer behoefte aan een vrouw dan vrouwen behoefte aan een man. Geen wonder dus dat polygamie in het christendom verboden is. 
> Wel vind ik de christelijke moraal op dit punt beter dan de moraal van deze persoon.


Jawel, een zogeheten crypto-Christen te herkennen aan in eerste instantie moraliseren met het opgeheven wijsvingertje. Wil het moraliseren echter niet lukken dan wordt alras de middelvinger opgestoken met het daarbij behorende grof taalgebruik.



> Ook: deze wereld is al zwaar overbevolkt, laten de mensen liever eerst zorgen voor de kinderen die er al zijn in plaats van er veel meer bij te fokken. Als hij het geld dat hij aan een nieuwe vrouw wil besteden om kinderen bij te fokken besteedt aan, zeg, het helpen van de armen, zou dat de wereld een betere plaats maken.


Oops, grof taalgebruik.
Kinderen fok je niet, kinderen zijn een geschenk van Allah swt.

N.B. 
Schrijvers als Maarten 't Hart, Jan Wolkers en Jan Siebelink zijn grootgebracht in een godsdienstig milieu.
Ze hebben zich ervan losgemaakt, en dus zich bevrijd van de greep die hun sociale inbedding op hen had. 
Maar het opvallende is dat die desondanks nog een rol is blijven spelen. 
Zij zouden niet zijn wie ze zijn zonder deze achtergrond. 
Die religie maakt nog steeds deel uit van hun "web of beliefs" [W.V.O. Quine], als een manier van denken, maar ook in negatieve zin, als een indicatie van hoe het *niet* moet. 
Pim Lemmens

----------


## Germen Roding

> Jawel, een zogeheten crypto-Christen te herkennen aan in eerste instantie moraliseren met het opgeheven wijsvingertje. Wil het moraliseren echter niet lukken dan wordt alras de middelvinger opgestoken met het daarbij behorende grof taalgebruik.


Bij mijn weten is mijn taalgebruik niet grof.




> Oops, grof taalgebruik.
> Kinderen fok je niet, kinderen zijn een geschenk van Allah swt.


Ik begrijp dat je hebt zitten slapen bij de biologieles. Op dit moment beschikken we over goede voorbehoedmiddelen en kunstmatige inseminatie/in vitro fertilisatie waardoor de goedgeefsheid van Allah (anwb), de grote Manitou of Ishtar naar believen is te regelen en dit geschenk op bestelling is te maken. Dus ik neem aan dat je je bij je volgende gebeden zal richten tot de dichtsbijzijnde vruchtbaarheidkliniek  :maf2: 

Overigens wordt het verwekken van zoveel mogelijk kinderen (in goed Nederlands als fokken aangeduid) nadrukkelijk als doel gezien van dergelijke relaties.

Overigens: opmerkelijk hoe iemand met zo veel woorden zo weinig inhoudelijk weet in te brengen.

----------


## Fezouzi

> Ik ben geen christen. Wel heb ik veel bijbelkennis en weet ik uit de verhalen uit de bijbel dat polygame huwelijken bol staan van de haat en nijd tussen vrouwen en kinderen met een andere moeder. Ook hebben mannen meer behoefte aan een vrouw dan vrouwen behoefte aan een man. Geen wonder dus dat polygamie in het christendom verboden is. 
> Wel vind ik de christelijke moraal op dit punt beter dan de moraal van deze persoon. 
> 
> Ook: deze wereld is al zwaar overbevolkt, laten de mensen liever eerst zorgen voor de kinderen die er al zijn in plaats van er veel meer bij te fokken. Als hij het geld dat hij aan een nieuwe vrouw wil besteden om kinderen bij te fokken besteedt aan, zeg, het helpen van de armen, zou dat de wereld een betere plaats maken.
> 
> Overigens erkent de Nederlandse wet polygamie (gelukkig) niet, waardoor de eerste vrouw een betere rechtspositie heeft dan de andere vrouwen. Dit is in strijd met de regel in de koran dat de vrouwen gelijk behandeld moeten worden.
> 
> 
> En terecht. Polygamie is een ramp zowel voor vrouwen, voor mannen met een lage sociale positie en voor de kinderen uit dergelijk relaties. Zo ook voor de maatschappij.


Ik probeer polygamie niet goed te praten, al zou ik het wel kunnen mocht ik het willen, maar als vrouwzijnde wil ik dat simpelweg niet. Maar tegelijkertijd wil ik polygamie ook niet "slechtpraten". Niet in het algemeen of per definitie. Ik kan het enkel voor mezelf raar of zelfs verwerpelijk vinden. Ook lukt het me niet bij de allereerste poging om in te zien waarom een andere vrouw een tweede of meerdere vrouw zou willen zijn, maar ik vind het vervolgens wel kortzichtig van mezelf om bij die allereerste tevergeefse poging te blijven haken. Wat voor mij raar en verwerpelijk is, kan voor een ander werken, zonder die ander te hoeven beschuldigen van het aanrichten van ellende of gebrek aan empathie voor de armen. Zo heb ik een hele tijd terug een programma gezien waarin Amerikaanse Mormoonse gezinnen aan het woord kwamen en een uitleg trachten te geven over hun huwelijksvorm. Een man en zijn maar liefst drie vrouwen zaten gemtlich op de bank en spraken openhartig over hun relatie. Er was geen sprake van haat en nijd, wel zo nu en dan een gezonde ruzie, zoals die in elk huis wel voorkomen. Het deed mijn ogen wel openen: alles, hoe donker iets klinken mag, verdient een nuancering. Dat wijsvingetje is misschien best op zijn plaats in het geval van topicstarter, maar dat weten we simpelweg niet.

Ik ben het wel over het laatste puntje met je eens, over het feit dat in Nederland bigamie nu eenmaal verboden is gesteld. Dan vraag ik me af hoe die gelijke behandeling eruit zou moeten komen te zonder juridische gelijkwaardigheid tussen de verschillende partners.

En wat de armen betreft: mocht iedereen even goedhartig en vredelievend zijn, zouden we vast in een veel mooiere wereld leven. De mens is echter, goddank mag ik eigenlijk stiekem wel zeggen, verschillend van aard. Die nieuwe schoenen van bijna 200 euro had ik niet nodig, daar had ik een heel Mormoons arm gezin met 18 kinderen mee kunnen voeden.

----------


## Rourchid

> Bij mijn weten is mijn taalgebruik niet grof.


Ik vind van wel



> Ik begrijp dat je hebt zitten slapen bij de biologieles. Op dit moment beschikken we over goede voorbehoedmiddelen en kunstmatige inseminatie/in vitro fertilisatie waardoor de goedgeefsheid van Allah (anwb), de grote Manitou of Ishtar naar believen is te regelen en dit geschenk op bestelling is te maken. Dus ik neem aan dat je je bij je volgende gebeden zal richten tot de dichtsbijzijnde vruchtbaarheidkliniek


Irrelevante opmerking.



> Overigens wordt het verwekken van zoveel mogelijk kinderen (in goed Nederlands als fokken aangeduid) nadrukkelijk als doel gezien van dergelijke relaties.


Irrelevante opmerking.



> Overigens: opmerkelijk hoe iemand met zo veel woorden zo weinig inhoudelijk weet in te brengen.


Irrelevante opmerking.

----------


## Joesoef

> Bij mijn weten is mijn taalgebruik niet grof.


Ik ben van mening van wel.

----------


## mark61

> voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden.


Heb je ook enig bewijs voor je insinuatie? En waarom zouden gescheiden Marokkaanse vrouwen nu met een Nederlander zijn?

----------


## Germen Roding

> Heb je ook enig bewijs voor je insinuatie? En waarom zouden gescheiden Marokkaanse vrouwen nu met een Nederlander zijn?


Inderdaad, Mark.
En als het zo is, wat is daar mis mee? Over racisme geproken...

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

> Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 
> 
> Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.
> 
> Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 
> 
> Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!


Akhy Al Kareem, zo praten wij ook niet als het om ongelovigen gaat.
Door juist zo'n taal gebruik te gaan gebruiken, gaan ze het niet eens met je zijn.

Wa Allaahu A'lam.

----------


## vredevrouw

salaam alaikom beste mensen gelovigen en ongelovigen

waarom kunnen wij vrouwen het niet aan als we zien dat onze mannen twee of zelfs meer vrouwen willen om mee te trouwen.
als zijn het aan kunnen en hun op de zelfde manier zullen gaan behandelen, wie zijn wij dan om daar tegen te zijn.

als zelfs de beste man die op deze aarde heeft geleefd dat heeft gedaan,ik heb het natuurlijk over profeet mohammed vzmh. waarom doen wij dan daar zo moeilijk over.

het mag wel , het is niet haram. 

als mij broer of zoon of zelfs mijn vader dat zouden doen ik zou ze gewoon steunen.

----------


## Fezouzi

> salaam alaikom beste mensen gelovigen en ongelovigen
> 
> waarom kunnen wij vrouwen het niet aan als we zien dat onze mannen twee of zelfs meer vrouwen willen om mee te trouwen.
> als zijn het aan kunnen en hun op de zelfde manier zullen gaan behandelen, *wie zijn wij dan om daar tegen te zijn.*
> 
> als zelfs de beste man die op deze aarde heeft geleefd dat heeft gedaan,ik heb het natuurlijk over profeet mohammed vzmh. waarom doen wij dan daar zo moeilijk over.
> 
> het mag wel , het is niet haram. 
> 
> als mij broer of zoon of zelfs mijn vader dat zouden doen ik zou ze gewoon steunen.


Ik ben daar vrouw voor, met een hart, verstand en het recht om een eigen voorkeur te hebben. Jij mag er gerust anders over denken, maar bepaal niet voor vrouwen in algemeen wat ze zouden moeten doen.

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

> salaam alaikom beste mensen gelovigen en ongelovigen
> 
> waarom kunnen wij vrouwen het niet aan als we zien dat onze mannen twee of zelfs meer vrouwen willen om mee te trouwen.
> als zijn het aan kunnen en hun op de zelfde manier zullen gaan behandelen, wie zijn wij dan om daar tegen te zijn.
> 
> als zelfs de beste man die op deze aarde heeft geleefd dat heeft gedaan,ik heb het natuurlijk over profeet mohammed vzmh. waarom doen wij dan daar zo moeilijk over.
> 
> het mag wel , het is niet haram. 
> 
> als mij broer of zoon of zelfs mijn vader dat zouden doen ik zou ze gewoon steunen.



Ukhty, waarom heb je "mijn man" er niet tussen geplaatst?


Hij de beste van de mensen, Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam, nam geen tweede vrouw toen Khaadija Umm Al Mu-emineen Radiya Allaahu 'Anha, de vrouw waar hij het meest van hielf, nog leefde.

En toen de boodschapper van Allaah Subhaanahu Wa Ta'aala besloot om meerdere vrouwen te huwen was dit enkel om de Islaam te verspreiden. Als voorbeeld huwde hij Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam Juwayriyah Radiya Allaah 'Anha, dochter van een stamhoofd van een joodse stam. Na haar huwelijk met hem Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam, bekeerde heel haar stam zich tot de islaam.

Wa Allaahu A'lam.

Enkel Allaah weet wat er zich in de harten afspeelt. En ik persoonlijk met alle respect voor de broeder die deze topic heeft geopend, vind ik hoe hij naar een tweede vrouw zoekt en vraagt op niks trekken! Misschien bedoelde hij het niet zo, en zie ik het verkeerd. Allaah weet het beter.

----------


## vredevrouw

salaam alaikom lieve zuster siwak_takje


inderdaad ik heb mijn man er niet tussen gezet omdat hij overleden is.

maar in de tijd toen hij leefde heb ik hem zelf aangeboden om een tweede vrouw te nemen.

ik zei tegen hem als je behoefte hebt aan een tweede vrouw dan zal ik persoonlijk haar gaan handvragen voor jou.

maar hij wou er niets van weten, en zei nee ik zou twee vrouwen nooit aankunnen.

alles wat allah heeft goedgekeurd, daar moeten wij niet boos om worden.
wie een echte moslim is dus in hart en nieren moet ook zijn regels volgen.

dus nogmaals als deze man het aankan en de waarheid spreekt waarom dan niet.

----------


## Germen Roding

> alles wat allah heeft goedgekeurd, daar moeten wij niet boos om worden.
> wie een echte moslim is dus in hart en nieren moet ook zijn regels volgen.


Iedereen kan wel regels verzinnen en roepen dat ze van Allah komen. In de Verenigde Staten bijvoorbeeld had je in de 19e eeuw Joseph Smith, die beweerde dat hij een profeet is en daarom tientallen vrouwen nam. En korter geleden Dave Koresh van de Branch Davidians die hetzelfde flikte. 

We weten uit historische bronnen dat Umar de koran heeft herschreven (en alle andere versies heeft laten verbranden) en dat de eerste overleveringen pas honderden jaren na de dood van Mohammed op schrift zijn gesteld.

Kortom: de enige regels waarvan het 100% zeker is dat ze van God komen zijn de natuurwetten.

----------


## Jesser

broeder Abo Yassir, ouwe dekhengst ik heb me rot gelachen om je verhaal en ik moet zeggen dat ik je niet sireus neem zoals sommige hier wel doen hahaha.

----------


## Armadillo

@abo yassir
Ga je die vrouw dan ook vertellen dat zij en vermoedelijk ook de kinderen die jullie samen zullen maken geen rechten hebben? Het is namelijk niet echt trouwen wat je gaat doen. Het is een feestje geven en een affaire met een minnares beginnen. 
Als die vrouw zelf een eigen inkomen heeft en graag alleen haar kinderen grootbrengt is dat geen probleem maar wees wel eerlijk.

----------


## el_oujdia

Je weet toch als je een 2de vrouw wilt dat je die evenveel als je eerste aandacht schenkt. Allebei gelijk behandelen, allebei evenveel liefde, ... Stel je voor dat het je niet lukt. 
Ja, een man heeft recht op 4 vrouwen maar hij moet ze alle 4 gelijk behandelen. 
Is dit wel te doen in onze tijd??? 
Ik hoop het voor u wel. Dan wens ik je allerbeste toe.

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

> salaam alaikom lieve zuster siwak_takje
> 
> 
> inderdaad ik heb mijn man er niet tussen gezet omdat hij overleden is.
> 
> maar in de tijd toen hij leefde heb ik hem zelf aangeboden om een tweede vrouw te nemen.
> 
> ik zei tegen hem als je behoefte hebt aan een tweede vrouw dan zal ik persoonlijk haar gaan handvragen voor jou.
> 
> ...


Rahima Allaahu Jawdjaki Wa Adkhalahu Djannaat An-Na'eem.
Na'am, Ukhty. Ik snap jouw punt helemaal, Baaraka Allaahu Feeki voor jou uitleg. Dat iemand zondes begaat, of iets niet waar kan meken in het geloof dat hij bestempeld moet worden met "Niet-oprecht-gelovig". Zoals jij zegt in hart en nieren.

Wat voor de een heel gemakkelijk kan zijn kan voor de ander onmogelijk zijn. 
Een zuster heeft het er makkelijk mee dat haar man een tweede neemt, de ander niet. De een kan makkelijk in de nacht opstaan voor Nachtgebed de andere niet. Begrijp je wat ik bedoel, mijn zuster?

Ik wil hier over natuurlijk geen discussie aangaan. Ik begrijp wat je bedoelt, Djazaaki Allaahu Khayran voor de uitleg.






> Iedereen kan wel regels verzinnen en roepen dat ze van Allah komen. In de Verenigde Staten bijvoorbeeld had je in de 19e eeuw Joseph Smith, die beweerde dat hij een profeet is en daarom tientallen vrouwen nam. En korter geleden Dave Koresh van de Branch Davidians die hetzelfde flikte. 
> 
> We weten uit historische bronnen dat Umar de koran heeft herschreven (en alle andere versies heeft laten verbranden) en dat de eerste overleveringen pas honderden jaren na de dood van Mohammed op schrift zijn gesteld.
> 
> Kortom: de enige regels waarvan het 100% zeker is dat ze van God komen zijn de natuurwetten.


Wat heeft de profeet van de Islaam te maken met ne Smith en Davidians te maken? Het zijn niet eens bekende namen. Wel, laat ik je informenen dat er onder de Arabieren ook heel wat mensen waren die beweerden dat zijn Gezonden zijn door God. Sommige van hen hebben zelfs tot de dag van vandaag volgelingen. Er zijn duizenden door de geschiedenis heen die dat beweerden.

Dus je kan een profeet die een Boek van God heeft en met de waarheid komt niet vergelijken met zulke mensen.

En dat de Qur-aan herschikt werd en de foute verzen er weg gehaald werden, was door 'Uthmaan Ibnu 'Affaan, en niet door Umar Ibnu Al Khattaab. En dit gebeurde niet honderde jaren na dat Mohammad Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam gezonden werd.

En de overlevingen werden toen al op blad gezet en bijgehouden en sommige werden van de ne generatie aan de ander verteld. Maar wat honderde jaren daarna gebeuren is zo'n boeken zoals van grote geleerden als Bukhaari en Muslim, die rondtrokken en alle overleveringen verzamelden.

En wat er op kan wijzen dat de Islamitische overleveringen geen verzinsels zijn is: Sunnah (Overleveringen over wat de Profeet Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam zei, deed, goedkeurde, afkeurde, enz.) is niet tegenstrijdig met de Qur-aan. Juist is Sunnah uitleg van de Qur-aan. Bijvoorbeeld staat er in de Qur-aan dat we moeten bidden, en dat we ons horen te reinigen voor het gebed, maar er staat niet ho we dat moeten doen. De Sunnah legt dat uit.

Er zijn heel wat overlevingen tegen de muur gegooid omdat ze niet betrouwbaar waren of tegenstrijdig met de Qur-aan waren. De Geleerden zijn daar heel erg strikt in geweest.

Wat is wel weet is dat bij Christenen wel het geval was dat de Bijbel gekomen is n de dood van Jezus 'Alayhi As-Salaam. Dat is niet het geval bij de islaam.

+1 vraag: Wat zijn volgens jouw "natuurwetten"?

(Sorry voor typ fouten alsie er zijn.)

Siwaak Tak.

----------


## Germen Roding

> De Geleerden zijn daar heel erg strikt in geweest.


Zo blijkt. (satanisch hoongelach)




> Wat is wel weet is dat bij Christenen wel het geval was dat de Bijbel gekomen is n de dood van Jezus 'Alayhi As-Salaam. Dat is niet het geval bij de islaam.


We hebben het niet over het christendom, we hebben het over jouw geloof, de islam. 
Ik ben geen christen, jij bent geen christen, dus is het zinloos om het christendom er bij te halen. Al moet ik zeggen dat voor Jezus pleit dat hij geweldloos was en bereid was zijn leven op te offeren voor waar hij in geloofde.




> +1 vraag: Wat zijn volgens jouw "natuurwetten"?


De wetmatigheden in het gedrag van dingen om ons heen. Een bekend voorbeeld is de zwaartekrachtswet, een andere quantumelektrodynamica. Ons begrip van die wetten is onvolmaakt, en af en toe gaan ze grondig op de schop (zoals de zwaartekrachtstheorie door Newton, Einstein en misschien nu weer) maar ze zijn er wel. Voor iedereen met voldoende analytisch inzicht te ontdekken en te begrijpen.




> (Sorry voor typ fouten alsie er zijn.)


Ik vergeef je  :Smilie:

----------


## Germen Roding

> Citaat:
> Wat heeft de profeet van de Islaam [Mohammed ibn Abdullah] te maken met ne Smith en Davidians te maken?


Het volgende: "Iedereen kan wel regels verzinnen en roepen dat ze van Allah komen. In de Verenigde Staten bijvoorbeeld had je in de 19e eeuw Joseph Smith, die beweerde dat hij een profeet is en daarom tientallen vrouwen nam. En korter geleden Dave Koresh van de Branch Davidians die hetzelfde flikte."




> Citaat:
> Het zijn niet eens bekende namen.


Met alle respect, een onzinargument. Een voorbeeld. Iedereen weet wat ijzer is. Maar een enkeling weet wat samarium is. Toch zijn beide metalen. Is samarium geen metaal omdat de meeste mensen nooit van samarium gehoord hebben?
In de retorica noemen ze je argument argumentum ad populum, zie http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drogredenen




> Citaat:
> Wel, laat ik je informenen dat er onder de Arabieren ook heel wat mensen waren die beweerden dat zijn Gezonden zijn door God. Sommige van hen hebben zelfs tot de dag van vandaag volgelingen. Er zijn duizenden door de geschiedenis heen die dat beweerden.


Klopt. Waarom hebben zij volgens jou niet gelijk en Mohammed, of liever gezegd, de overleveraars en Umar, oeps, Uthman, wel? 




> Citaat:
> Dus je kan een profeet die een Boek van God heeft en met de waarheid komt niet vergelijken met zulke mensen.


Joseph Smith beweerde ook dat hij een boek van God gekregen had, niet van de engel Gabril, zoals Mohammed beweerde, maar van de engel Moroni.
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Smith
Volgens de miljoenen volgelingen van Joseph Smith, die nu mormonen genoemd worden, mag je Joseph Smith niet vergelijken met zulke mensen als Mohammed. Zij gebruiken precies dezelfde logica en argumenten als jij.




> Citaat:
> En dat de Qur-aan herschikt werd en de foute verzen er weg gehaald werden, was door 'Uthmaan Ibnu 'Affaan, en niet door Umar Ibnu Al Khattaab. En dit gebeurde niet honderde jaren na dat Mohammad Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam gezonden werd.


Inderdaad, ik zie dat je gelijk hebt. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uthman_ibn_Affan
Wie het deed is overigens voor dit punt irrelevant. Dt het gebeurde, is wel relevant. Want: klaarblijkelijk zaten er nogal wat fouten in de overgeleverde teksten zoals Uthman die aantrof. Dus de koran werd niet goddelijk beschermd, zoals veel moslims geloven, er moest die Uthman aan te pas komen.




> Citaat:
> En de overlevingen werden toen al op blad gezet en bijgehouden en sommige werden van de ne generatie aan de ander verteld. Maar wat honderde jaren daarna gebeuren is zo'n boeken zoals van grote geleerden als Bukhaari en Muslim, die rondtrokken en alle overleveringen verzamelden.


ken je het spelletje Chinees Fluisteren? Ook werden er veel overleveringen om politieke redenen de wereld in geholpen. En als de kalief iedereen laat executeren die zijn versie tegenspreekt, nou dan krijg je natuurlijk snel veel gezaghebbende overleveringsketens lijkt me. Ook was het traditie in die tijd, heb ik me laten vertellen, om indrukwekkende overleveringsketens te verzinnen om zo verhalen, ook sprookjes e.d. meer gezaghebbend te maken.
In die tijd was er geen tv, je had verhalenvertellers.




> Citaat:
> En wat er op kan wijzen dat de Islamitische overleveringen geen verzinsels zijn is: Sunnah (Overleveringen over wat de Profeet Salla Allaahu 'Alayhi Wa Sallam zei, deed, goedkeurde, afkeurde, enz.) is niet tegenstrijdig met de Qur-aan.


Hoe zie je dan koran 11:1, waarin staat dat de koran helder en duidelijk is? Is het hele concept van de hadith en de soenna, als extra bron naast de koran, hier niet me in strijd? In feite worden de hadith en de soenna nergens in de koran genoemd, er wordt alleen letterlijk tegen gewaarschuwd, in: "in welke vertelsels [hadith] zullen mijn volgelingen hierna geloven?"
De enige gezaghebbende bronnen die naast de koran zelf door de koran worden erkend zijn de Tauraat (torah, de eerste vijf boeken van de tenach), Djaboer (psalmen), Injiel (Evangelin) en nog een niet nader gespecificeerd boek Wijsheid.




> Citaat:
> Juist is Sunnah uitleg van de Qur-aan.


De koran is lijkt me duidelijker dan de soenna. Zo is er n hadith die zegt dat seks met dieren niet is verboden en is er een daaropvolgende hadith die zegt dat seks met dieren moet worden bestraft door het executeren van de man en het doden van het dier. Nuttige uitleg, zal ik maar zeggen. In de koran zelf zijn er veel minder van dat soort interne inconsistenties dan in de soenna.




> Citaat:
> Bijvoorbeeld staat er in de Qur-aan dat we moeten bidden, en dat we ons horen te reinigen voor het gebed, maar er staat niet ho we dat moeten doen. De Sunnah legt dat uit.


Klaarblijkelijk heeft de schrijver(s) van de koran dan meer vertrouwen in het verstand van de lezer en in de duidelijkheid van de koran, dan de schrijver(s) van de hadith. De meest logische treden voor die reiniging lijkt mij een daad van respect voor de godheid, een soort psychologisch middel om de bidder zich zuiver te laten voelen. Wat iemand respectvol vindt, lijkt me daarom iets voor die persoon zelf. Daar verschillen de meningen nogal over per mens en per cultuur. Zo zal een Nederlander de Arabische gewoonte om zich te reinigen met woestijnzand, smerig vinden, terwijl dat heel praktisch is bij watergebrek.




> Citaat:
> Er zijn heel wat overlevingen tegen de muur gegooid omdat ze niet betrouwbaar waren of tegenstrijdig met de Qur-aan waren.


Klopt, in de koran staat: dit is een volmaakt boek. Ook staat er in de koran: dit boek is goddelijk beschermd. Alleen ik heb een vervelende mededeling voor je. Volgens een sahih en hasan overlevering (uit de verzameling van Bukhari, die is volgens soennieten de best of the best) was er ooit een vers over rajam (steniging) in de koran, maar werd die door een geit opgevreten. Dus blijkbaar is er tenminste n overlevering (met, zoals je hoop ik weet, nogal afschuwelijke gevolgen voor verkrachte en zwanger geraakte vrouwen) in strijd met de koran. Immers, die zegt van zichzelf dat hij volmaakt is. Dat is hij volgens deze overlevering niet, want er ontbreekt het vers over de steniging. Ook spreekt dit de koran tegen dat hij goddelijk beschermd is. Immers, anders was die geit wel gezapt door een bolbliksem of zo als hij een hap in Mohammeds koran had gezet.

----------


## Isch

Oeh, oeh, oeh, pick me, pick me, pick me!

----------


## cendy

> Rahima Allaahu Jawdjaki Wa Adkhalahu Djannaat An-Na'eem.
> Na'am, Ukhty. Ik snap jouw punt helemaal, Baaraka Allaahu Feeki voor jou uitleg. Dat iemand zondes begaat, of iets niet waar kan meken in het geloof dat hij bestempeld moet worden met "Niet-oprecht-gelovig". Zoals jij zegt in hart en nieren.
> 
> Wat voor de een heel gemakkelijk kan zijn kan voor de ander onmogelijk zijn. 
> Een zuster heeft het er makkelijk mee dat haar man een tweede neemt, de ander niet. De een kan makkelijk in de nacht opstaan voor Nachtgebed de andere niet. Begrijp je wat ik bedoel, mijn zuster?
> 
> Ik wil hier over natuurlijk geen discussie aangaan. Ik begrijp wat je bedoelt, Djazaaki Allaahu Khayran voor de uitleg.
> 
> 
> ...


barak Allah of fiek zuster siwaak takje
mooi uitgelegd

----------


## muslima28

Sallaam ou alaykoum,

zo wat een discusie's allemaal. Ik vind ook dat de broeder het goed doet op deze manier beter een tweede vrouw wat halal is huwen dan vreemdgaan. Ik persoonlijk gaat mijn voorkeur wel uit naar een man die zijn leven wenst te delen met 1 vrouw die zijn er ook genoeg alhamdolilaah. Allaah swt staat toe 1 of 2 of 3 of 4 vrouwen te huwen is net wat je aan kan. Maar als je Allaah vreest niet rechtvaarig over ze te zijn dan huw je 1 vrouw. Dat vrouwen jaloers zijn is ook heel normaal niets mis mee , aisha ra was ook jaloers om dit onderwerp, en daar moest de profeet saw om lachen.

Wa alaykoum sallaam

----------


## MaryAm87

Ik denk dat we met de tijd moeten gaan en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een vrouw in Nederland het accepteert dat haar man een tweede vrouw neemt. Ik zou dat in ieder geval nooit accepteren. Dat het in de koran staat is correct, en dat heeft ook een goede reden voor waar nodig. Maar we moeten niet vergeten dat we nu anno 2009 leven in alhamdolilah een rijk land. Dit is hier niet nodig en dat moeten we vooral zo houden.

De insinuaties die deze meneer maakt over gescheiden en ongehuwde vrouwen zijn waarschijnlijk gebasseerd op zijn minimale netwerk. En dat zijn vrouw het goed vindt, yeah right. Of ze weet er niets vanaf, of hij heeft haar uit Marokko geimporteerd en ze geen keus heeft meskiena.

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

*Wie blind is zal blind blijven. Al is de Waarheid zo duidelijk als de zon.

...De belofte van jouw Heer zal plaatsvinden.*

((@Cendy, Wa Baaraka Allaahu Feekum.))

----------


## naam

> Sallaam ou alaykoum,
> 
> Dat vrouwen jaloers zijn is ook heel normaal niets mis mee , aisha ra was ook jaloers om dit onderwerp, en daar moest de profeet saw om lachen.
> 
> Wa alaykoum sallaam


Dat maakt hem voor mij nou niet sympathiek. 
Zo maar om de gevoelens van vrouwen lachen.
Had ie ook zo gelachen als zijn vrouw met andere mannen kon huwen en daar ook sex mee kon hebben.
Het is echt sexistisch gedrag.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Dat maakt hem voor mij nou niet sympathiek. 
> Zo maar om de gevoelens van vrouwen lachen.
> Had ie ook zo gelachen als zijn vrouw met andere mannen kon huwen en daar ook sex mee kon hebben.
> Het is echt sexistisch gedrag.


Jij kan je als man makkelijk verplaatsen in de positie van Mohammed. En inderdaad, een man die zich zo gedraagt ten opzichte van vrouwen als hier wordt beschreven is een niet erg sympathiek persoon. Zeg maar, naar Nederlandse normen een harteloze klootzak.

Islamitische vrouwen kunnen die denkstap niet maken, ze zien dingen als accepteren van veelwijverij als een opoffering ten opzichte van het geloof waar ze zegeningen mee verdienen. Ze zien niet in op wat voor een doortrapte manier ze worden genaaid en tegen elkaar uit worden gespeeld.

De islamitische mannen zien veelwijverij en dergelijke dan weer als een rechtvaardige beloning voor hun opofferingen voor de heilige oorlog. Ook zien ze zichzelf als superieur aan vrouwen en ongelovigen. Er is een kleine minderheid aan islamitische mannen die er anders over denkt.

----------


## Germen Roding

> *Wie blind is zal blind blijven. Al is de Waarheid zo duidelijk als de zon.
> ...De belofte van jouw Heer zal plaatsvinden.*
> ((@Cendy, Wa Baaraka Allaahu Feekum.))


Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond.

----------


## vredevrouw

salaam alaikom germen Roding

ik vraag me eigenlijk af waarom jij nou op deze topic reageerd.
deze man vroeg om een tweede vrouw NIET OM EEN TWEEDE MAN.


wat doe jij eigenlijk hier?????? de vrouwen horen hier op te reageren.
ik ga toch ook niet reageren op topic waar staat vrouw zoekt .... tenzij ik lesbie ben...
begrijp je.....

of brand het lampje bij jou nog niet???

----------


## Germen Roding

> salaam alaikom germen Roding
> 
> ik vraag me eigenlijk af waarom jij nou op deze topic reageerd.
> deze man vroeg om een tweede vrouw NIET OM EEN TWEEDE MAN.
> 
> 
> wat doe jij eigenlijk hier?????? de vrouwen horen hier op te reageren.
> ik ga toch ook niet reageren op topic waar staat vrouw zoekt .... tenzij ik lesbie ben...
> begrijp je.....
> ...


Moet je huilen omdat ik meer van je geloof weet dan jij en die arme Tandenborsteltje, oh sorry, Siwaak, die al evenmin vooraan heeft gestaan toen Allah de hersens ronddeelde? 
Wat zullen we zeggen... gezegend zijn de onnozelen, want aan hen is het Koninkrijk der Hemelen?

Geen wonder dat een man met zo'n domme vrouw zijn heil buiten de deur zoekt. Daarom, heren, wees kieskeurig. Schiet niet op alles wat voor je loop komt, maar kies een slimme meid met pit die je intellectueel aan kan en waar je lichaam en ziel mee kan delen. Dan heb je aan n vrouw genoeg.

----------


## vredevrouw

nu weet ik zeker dat je een dwaalende bent 

zielig trouwens....... succes naar het zoeken naar je ware IK

----------


## Germen Roding

> nu weet ik zeker dat je een dwaalende (sic) bent


Doet me denken aan die mop van de spookrijder die vindt dat de rest van de weggebruikers op de verkeerde rijbaan rijdt.

----------


## Rourchid

> ik vraag me eigenlijk af waarom jij nou op deze topic reageerd.
> deze man vroeg om een tweede vrouw NIET OM EEN TWEEDE MAN.


 :haha:

----------


## fahma

die spookrijder was jij toch? of heb je het verkeerd begrepen wat siwak takje zei

----------


## Germen Roding

> die spookrijder was jij toch? of heb je het verkeerd begrepen wat siwak takje zei


Hier in nederland is tandenborsteltje de spookrijdster, gelukkig.

----------


## Rania

> Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 
> 
> Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.
> 
> Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 
> 
> Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!


Hoe kan je in Nederland met een 2 de vrouw trouwen als je al getrouwd bent?
Het is bij wet verboden, of je wilt zo'n halal mariage regelen bij de Imam(dan ben je nog altijd niet voor de wet getrouwd) Dus naast je wettelijke vrouw zoek je gewoon een vriendinnetje(kwestie van een beetje duidelijkheid toch?)

----------


## Germen Roding

> Hoe kan je in Nederland met een 2 de vrouw trouwen als je al getrouwd bent?
> Het is bij wet verboden, of je wilt zo'n halal mariage regelen bij de Imam(dan ben je nog altijd niet voor de wet getrouwd) Dus naast je wettelijke vrouw zoek je gewoon een vriendinnetje(kwestie van een beetje duidelijkheid toch?)


Een nikah (hier als huwelijk aangeduid) is in feite helemaal geen huwelijk zoals wij dat kennen. Je kan het beter vergelijken met een financial lease-overeenkomst. 
De vrouw stelt haar lichaam beschikbaar aan de man in ruil voor een waarborgsom (de mahr, 'bruidsschat') en onderhoudsplicht. Het lease-karakter blijkt verder uit het feit dat het voor de man heel makkelijk is de lease-overeenkomst op te zeggen (door drie keer 'talaaq' te zeggen of sms-en; hierbij wordt de bruidsschat definitief aan de vrouw uitgekeerd) en voor de vrouw heel moeilijk (ze heeft geen recht op bruidsschat en een islamitische rechtbank moet de scheiding bekrachtigen als de man bezwaar maakt; ze raakt haar kinderen kwijt aan de man als ze met een andere man 'trouwt'); dat de man een onbeperkt aantal leaseovereenkomsten aan kan gaan (vier met vrije vrouwen een een onbeperkt aantal slavinnen) en de vrouw slechts n.

Dus koester je romantische aspiraties, dan komt het Nederlandse burgerlijk of kerkelijk huwelijk meer in de richting. Ik denk ook dat dit een rechtvaardiger systeem is, want man en vrouw hebben dezelfde rechten en plichten.

Overigens: als vrouw moet je ver heen zijn als je rotzooit met een getrouwde man. 
Polygamie is iets voor beesten; wij zijn mensen. Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dat het ontstaan van monogame paarbinding en gezinszorg van mannen ten grondslag lag aan de ontwikkeling van mensachtigen uit de hogere primaten. Zie http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardipithecus
Als de islamitische fundamentalisten hun zin krijgen degenereert de mens en vooral de man tot een beest. Wees geen beest, wees een mens.

----------


## kaboeza

salaam aleikum 

jah vind niet echt goed dat je dit doet als je vrouw
niet mee eens ben.
vind dat een man maar een vrouw moet hebben.
ik vind het niet normaal maarjah 
gr kaboeza

----------


## [email protected] Rotterdam

ik ken mannen die met 2 vrouwen zijn getrouwd. Als ik het zo zie en hoor gaat het geweldig. Ben benieuwd hoe ver zijn zoek tocht is. 
Wel leuk! je merkt dat er nog een taboe nog over heerst, maar in marokko hoor ik niet anders

----------


## Germen Roding

> je merkt dat er nog een taboe nog over heerst, maar in marokko hoor ik niet anders


In Marokko lopen ze een beetje achter. Polygamie is iets voor apen.

----------


## Sevina

ik wil ook met 4 mannen trouwen waarom KAN DAT NIET

----------


## Fahima

> Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 
> 
> Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.
> 
> Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 
> 
> Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!


Een Marokkaanse man met humor, wat leuk!

Ik heb smakelijk gelachen om dit verhaal.

Het is niet eens dat je een tweede vrouw zoekt, dat snap ik best. Het is alleen niet toegestaan hier in Nederland dus is deze discussie zinloos en kun je maar beter weer gewoon naar de woestijn toe verhuizen met al je geld. Het ergste vind ik dat je zegt dat je moet huilen om het feit dat (gescheiden) Marokkaanse vrouwen hun heil zoeken bij Nederlandse mannen. Wat een mietje ben jij. Jij gaat de wereld hier redden van de boze nederlandse man?

Donder toch op.

----------


## Fahima

> salaam alaikom germen Roding
> 
> ik vraag me eigenlijk af waarom jij nou op deze topic reageerd.
> deze man vroeg om een tweede vrouw NIET OM EEN TWEEDE MAN.
> 
> 
> wat doe jij eigenlijk hier?????? de vrouwen horen hier op te reageren.
> ik ga toch ook niet reageren op topic waar staat vrouw zoekt .... tenzij ik lesbie ben...
> begrijp je.....
> ...


En jij bent helemaal grappig, vredevrouw

Jij bent gewoon te schijterig om een eigen man te zoeken.

Of misschien ben je te lelijk.

dag

----------


## Fahima

> ik wil ook met 4 mannen trouwen waarom KAN DAT NIET


Zodat je niet van 1 man maar van 4 de rotzooi mag opruimen?
Zodat je niet 8 maar 32 monden te voeden hebt?
Zodat je niet 1x maar 4x wordt bedrogen?
Zodat je helemaal niet meer rechtop kunt lopen?

Denk toch na zuster

----------


## Fahima

> Het volgende: "Iedereen kan wel regels verzinnen en roepen dat ze van Allah komen. In de Verenigde Staten bijvoorbeeld had je in de 19e eeuw Joseph Smith, die beweerde dat hij een profeet is en daarom tientallen vrouwen nam. En korter geleden Dave Koresh van de Branch Davidians die hetzelfde flikte."
> 
> 
> Met alle respect, een onzinargument. Een voorbeeld. Iedereen weet wat ijzer is. Maar een enkeling weet wat samarium is. Toch zijn beide metalen. Is samarium geen metaal omdat de meeste mensen nooit van samarium gehoord hebben?
> In de retorica noemen ze je argument argumentum ad populum, zie http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drogredenen
> 
> 
> Klopt. Waarom hebben zij volgens jou niet gelijk en Mohammed, of liever gezegd, de overleveraars en Umar, oeps, Uthman, wel? 
> 
> ...


Drie hoezeetjes voor Germen roding.

Weet je, je hebt hartstikke gelijk. en dat is ook meteen je probleem. Je hebt zo graag gelijk dat er niemand naar je luistert.

Zinloos dus.

----------


## kaboeza

nou als ik me mening mag geven als je goed voor de beiden kan zorgen geen probleem 
maar vrouwen kunnen ook heel erg jaloers worden hou daar rekening mee 
gr kaboeza

----------


## Fahima

> nou als ik me mening mag geven als je goed voor de beiden kan zorgen geen probleem 
> maar vrouwen kunnen ook heel erg jaloers worden hou daar rekening mee 
> gr kaboeza


Een echte vrouw hoeft haar man niet te delen

----------


## Fahima

> In Marokko lopen ze een beetje achter. Polygamie is iets voor apen.


En wat jou betreft meneer Bullwinkle:

Als je dan toch Darwinistische analogien bezigt doe het dan correct. Gibbons zijn hun leven lang monogaam, en zij staan net een tandje onder de bonobo's, en je weet wat ze zeggen over bonobo's. Wij mensen zijn maar 3% 'beter' dan dat. Je vergelijking is dus nietszeggend, evenals je zogenaamde korankennis. Dat je www.wikipedia.com kunt intikken is inmiddels wel duidelijk.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Drie hoezeetjes voor Germen roding.
> 
> Weet je, je hebt hartstikke gelijk. en dat is ook meteen je probleem. Je hebt zo graag gelijk dat er niemand naar je luistert.
> 
> Zinloos dus.


Jij luistert tenminste wel en aangezien je van alle deelnemers aan deze draad denk ik het intelligentst bent, voel ik me gevleid, slimme meid, ondanks je kat  :Smilie:  Van mensen die hun hersens gebruiken kan ik heel wat hebben.

Ik neem aan dat je met de groet 'hoezee' bedoelt dat ik er NSB-ideen op na houd. FYI: Hitler was een groot fan van de islam omdat hij het softe christendom maar niets vond en ook een pesthekel had aan de joden. 

Polygamie is een stap terug naar de aapachtige oorsprong van de mens. Door seksuele selectie op hersens zijn we zo slim geworden. En hiervoor werkt nu eenmaal monogamie het beste. Je bent slim omdat jouw hersenen nodig zijn om een leuke man te veroveren en helemaal, alleen voor jou, aan je te binden. Het zijn niet de slimste vrouwen die akkoord gaan met polygamie. Hoe dommer het dier, hoe groter de harems.

----------


## Germen Roding

> evenals je zogenaamde korankennis.


Prima, maak me dan maar in met je superieure kennis. De hersens ervoor heb je, dat weet ik  :Smilie:  En die zal je nodig hebben, geloof me.

----------


## Fahima

> Jij luistert tenminste wel en aangezien je van alle deelnemers aan deze draad denk ik het intelligentst bent, voel ik me gevleid, slimme meid, ondanks je kat  Van mensen die hun hersens gebruiken kan ik heel wat hebben.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat je met de groet 'hoezee' bedoelt dat ik er NSB-ideen op na houd. FYI: Hitler was een groot fan van de islam omdat hij het softe christendom maar niets vond en ook een pesthekel had aan de joden. 
> 
> Polygamie is een stap terug naar de aapachtige oorsprong van de mens. Door seksuele selectie op hersens zijn we zo slim geworden. En hiervoor werkt nu eenmaal monogamie het beste. Je bent slim omdat jouw hersenen nodig zijn om een leuke man te veroveren en helemaal, alleen voor jou, aan je te binden. Het zijn niet de slimste vrouwen die akkoord gaan met polygamie. Hoe dommer het dier, hoe groter de harems.


Ik bedoelde niets met mijn hoezee, dat maak jij ervan  :Smilie: 

Wat ik bedoelde is dat je een mooi huzarenstukje afleverde en zoiets moet beloond worden. Neemt niet weg dat je met je betweterigheid de plank misslaat. Je snapt heus wel (want jij bent ook niet achterlijk) dat je teveel afstand neemt van je publiek waardoor je argumenten niet overkomen. Maar dat is een praktisch drempeltje. 

Inhoudelijk zijn er ook nog wel wat horden te nemen. Je zegt dat wij niet moeten afzakken naar het niveau van 'beesten'. Je had ook dieren kunnen zeggen. Zoiets heet in de retoriek 'populisme'. Overigens ga je ervan uit dat moraal volledig in de nurturehoek te plaatsen valt. Alsof men evolutionair een stap terug kan doen, ook al zou men alles in het werk stellen om daar te komen. Inmmiddels is allang aangetoond dat evolutie maar in 1 richting gaat en dat is vooruit, ookal lijkt het soms alsof we een stap terug doen. Als blijkt dat het evolutionair efficienter is als 1 man meerdere vrouwen onderhoudt dan gaan we daarnaar toe. Dat jij daar subjectieve angsten bij ervaart en die uitdrukt zoals jij dat doet, zegt meer iets over jou. In de psychologie heet dit anticiperende angst, een twijfelachtig voordeel dat de mens heeft ontwikkeld ten opzichte van zijn lagere neefjes en nichtjes. Daarbij kun je ook de conclusie trekken dat er niet genoeg echte mannen zijn om de vrouwen te behagen. Dat er mannen zijn die meerdere vrouwen claimen zegt net zoveel over de zwakheid van deze vrouwen als over de zwakheid van de mannen die dit laten gebeuren.

Tenslotte ga je ervan uit dat er zoiets bestaat als de vrije wil. Volgens mij hebben neurologen allang aangetoond dat de vrije wil een illusie is die het ego ons achteraf voorspiegelt. Wij mensen zijn slechts individuele brandpunten in het grote causale heelal. Dat maakt iedere evolutionaire stap per defenitie de juiste stap. Dus ook als wij zouden besluiten om massaal polygamie te bedrijven. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Determinisme_(filosofie)

Wat korankennis betreft: Hoeveel recht heb jij te spreken over de koran en de mensen die dat boek als leidraad zien voor hun leven? Het is duidelijk dat jij de koran heel goed weet, maar totaal niet voelt. Dan kun je analyseren wat je wilt, veel plezier ermee, maar je doel zul je niet halen. Ik weet van de koran wat ik moet weten. Ik geloof in Allah, niet in boeken. Jij maakt er een intellectueel spelletje van. En je weet dat je hem wint. Misschien moet je eens een keer gaan pokeren, dan wordt de pot ook de moeite waard om te winnen.

----------


## Fahima

> Jij luistert tenminste wel en aangezien je van alle deelnemers aan deze draad denk ik het intelligentst bent, voel ik me gevleid, slimme meid, ondanks je kat  Van mensen die hun hersens gebruiken kan ik heel wat hebben.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat je met de groet 'hoezee' bedoelt dat ik er NSB-ideen op na houd. FYI: Hitler was een groot fan van de islam omdat hij het softe christendom maar niets vond en ook een pesthekel had aan de joden. 
> 
> Polygamie is een stap terug naar de aapachtige oorsprong van de mens. Door seksuele selectie op hersens zijn we zo slim geworden. En hiervoor werkt nu eenmaal monogamie het beste. Je bent slim omdat jouw hersenen nodig zijn om een leuke man te veroveren en helemaal, alleen voor jou, aan je te binden. Het zijn niet de slimste vrouwen die akkoord gaan met polygamie. Hoe dommer het dier, hoe groter de harems.


Nog 1 ding: Het feit dat de Westerse samenleving monogaam is heeft niets te maken met de aanname dat de individuele ontwikkeling of het intelligentieniveau van haar leden vergevorderd is. Het heeft alleen maar te maken met het sociaaleconomische surplus dat hier is opgebouwd. We kunnen ons beperken tot monogame relaties omdat we het ons kunnen permitteren. Dat is van zoveel factoren afhankelijk dat het onmogelijk is om dat alleen aan ontwikkeling of intelligentie te koppelen. Je empirie dondert in elkaar  :Smilie:

----------


## Faisel008

> Salaam allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben een 21 jarige meid uit Rotterdam , ben momenteel bezig met een MBO opleiding en als het goed is inchallah dan ben ik er eind juni klaar mee. Ik ben een leuke meid, 1.60m donkerbruine ogen, 60 kg en draag een hoofddoek. Zoek een serieuse jongen.Om er mee te trouwen inchalah. Ook het geloof moet ook belangrijk voor hem zijn. 
> 
> 
> Ma3a salamm Allemaal.


Salaaam Nassira,

Ik wil graag op je reactie reageren. Ik wil je graag beter leren kennen als dat kan? Maar waarom via deze weg?

Waarom heb je een huilend poppetje aan het eind?

Beslama Nassira

----------


## Germen Roding

> Ik bedoelde niets met mijn hoezee, dat maak jij ervan


Gelukkig, valt me mee.




> Wat ik bedoelde is dat je een mooi huzarenstukje afleverde en zoiets moet beloond worden. Neemt niet weg dat je met je betweterigheid de plank misslaat. Je snapt heus wel (want jij bent ook niet achterlijk) dat je teveel afstand neemt van je publiek waardoor je argumenten niet overkomen. Maar dat is een praktisch drempeltje.


Klopt, afstand nemen komt vaak wat kil over. Het is wel effectief om een heldere kijk op zekere dingen te krijgen. Zoals bij emotioneel beladen onderwerpen als dit. 




> Inhoudelijk zijn er ook nog wel wat horden te nemen. Je zegt dat wij niet moeten afzakken naar het niveau van 'beesten'. Je had ook dieren kunnen zeggen. Zoiets heet in de retoriek 'populisme'.


OK, beest is gekleurd taalgebruik, maar niet per definitie populistisch.
Populistisch betekent: argumenten gebruiken die overeenkomen met de mening van de meerderheid van de bevolking.
Er bestaat wel een argumentatio ad populum, die zal je wel bedoelen :P maar daarmee wordt verwezen naar een massa mensen die er net zo over denken als degene die deze drogreden hanteert.




> Overigens ga je ervan uit dat moraal volledig in de nurturehoek te plaatsen valt. Alsof men evolutionair een stap terug kan doen, ook al zou men alles in het werk stellen om daar te komen.


Qua DNA verandert er idd weinig (al zullen strategien die het aantal nakomelingen een polygame samenleving verhogen, in de genen worden vastgelegd. Dit betekent concreet: meer agressie, meer risicozoekend gedrag onder mannen. meer volgzaamheid bij vrouwen).




> Inmmiddels is allang aangetoond dat evolutie maar in 1 richting gaat en dat is vooruit, ookal lijkt het soms alsof we een stap terug doen.


Was het maar zo. Er zijn meerdere voorbeelden van degeneratie. Neem de Lemnaceae (eendenkroosachtigen). Deze drijvende plantjes hadden voorouders met een veel ingewikkelder bouw. Het plantje Wolffia, dat het meest lijkt op een groen drijvend visse-eitje, is het meest extreme voorbeeld van degeneratie en de kleinste bloeiende plant ter wereld.




> Als blijkt dat het evolutionair efficienter is als 1 man meerdere vrouwen onderhoudt dan gaan we daarnaar toe. Dat jij daar subjectieve angsten bij ervaart en die uitdrukt zoals jij dat doet, zegt meer iets over jou. In de psychologie heet dit anticiperende angst, een twijfelachtig voordeel dat de mens heeft ontwikkeld ten opzichte van zijn lagere neefjes en nichtjes.


Ik ben bang dat de cultuur en de mensheid zo gaat veranderen dat haantjesgedrag, extreme machtsverschillen en een gewelddadige maatschappij de norm gaan worden. Of je daar erg blij mee moet zijn is de vraag; ik denk van niet.




> Daarbij kun je ook de conclusie trekken dat er niet genoeg echte mannen zijn om de vrouwen te behagen. Dat er mannen zijn die meerdere vrouwen claimen zegt net zoveel over de zwakheid van deze vrouwen als over de zwakheid van de mannen die dit laten gebeuren.


1. Interessante theorie. Meestal zie je overigens dat polygamisten hun harem afschermen van de buitenwereld. Zowel bij moslims als bij de mormoonse splinters in Utah. Wat stel je je dan voor? Dat wij mannen met honkbalknuppels een overval gaan plegen op dit soort lieden? 
2. Definieer echte man. Ik vind een kerel met 20 vrouwen geen echte man maar een perverse viespeuk.




> Tenslotte ga je ervan uit dat er zoiets bestaat als de vrije wil. Volgens mij hebben neurologen allang aangetoond dat de vrije wil een illusie is die het ego ons achteraf voorspiegelt. Wij mensen zijn slechts individuele brandpunten in het grote causale heelal. Dat maakt iedere evolutionaire stap per defenitie de juiste stap. Dus ook als wij zouden besluiten om massaal polygamie te bedrijven. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Determinisme_(filosofie)


Als je juist definieert als de uitkomst van het menselijk denkproces. Een gevaarlijke aanname; immers bekend is dat mensen vaak verkeerde beslissingen nemen. Ik denk dat de betekenis van mensen is: mens te zijn, dus vooral te doen wat ons uniek mens maakt: bewijst zijn, denken, nieuwe dingen scheppen, ontdekken, liefhebben (wat wat anders is dan seks).




> Wat korankennis betreft: Hoeveel recht heb jij te spreken over de koran en de mensen die dat boek als leidraad zien voor hun leven?


Veel. De koran is een boek. Er zijn meer boeken, waar geregeld recensies in de kranten of internet van verschijnen. Vrijheid van meningsuiting en zo. En uiteraard kan je mensen beoordelen op hoe ze denken of wat ze doen. iemand die er nazi-ideen op nahoudt of in zijn kelder kleine meisjes aanrandt vind ik niet erg aardig.




> Het is duidelijk dat jij de koran heel goed weet, maar totaal niet voelt. Dan kun je analyseren wat je wilt, veel plezier ermee, maar je doel zul je niet halen.


Ik leef me in in het lot van de mensen die moeten ondergaan wat er in de koran staat. Ik stel me voor dat ik de vrouw ben die in koran 4:34 wordt geslagen. Ik stel me voor dat ik de vrouw ben die volgens koran 23:6 mag worden verkracht omdat ze krijgsgevangen genomen is door een moslimleger. 
Ik stel me voor dat ik de man ben wiens levenswortel wordt afgesneden en op wiens nek wordt ingehakt omdat hij weigert zich te onderwerpen aan de wetten van de islam.




> Ik weet van de koran wat ik moet weten.


Ik ook.




> Ik geloof in Allah, niet in boeken.


Toch geloof je heilig in wat er over Allah in die boeken staat.




> Jij maakt er een intellectueel spelletje van. En je weet dat je hem wint. Misschien moet je eens een keer gaan pokeren, dan wordt de pot ook de moeite waard om te winnen.


Spelletjes die je altijd wint zijn doodsaai. Vandaar ook dat vrouwenonderdrukkers zo'n saai leven hebben.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Nog 1 ding: Het feit dat de Westerse samenleving monogaam is heeft niets te maken met de aanname dat de individuele ontwikkeling of het intelligentieniveau van haar leden vergevorderd is. Het heeft alleen maar te maken met het sociaaleconomische surplus dat hier is opgebouwd. We kunnen ons beperken tot monogame relaties omdat we het ons kunnen permitteren.


Met alle respect: onzin. Polygame relaties vereisen evenveel hulpbronnen als monogame relaties, er worden nog steeds evenveel kinderen gemaakt etc, alleen lopen er veel eenzame en ongelukkige mannen rond. En idem ongelukkige vrouwen, want de meeste vrouwen willen hun man, terecht, helemaal niet delen.
Ook toen Nederland nog een arm land was, halverwege de negentiende eeuw, was monogamie hier de regel. Rijke landen als de Emiraten of Saoedi Arabi zijn vergeven van de polygamisten.
Wel kan je stellen dat een ongelijke machts- en bezitsverhouding polygamie in de hand werkt. In zeer arme gebieden zoals de Tibetaanse hoogvlakte werd polyandrie (n vrouw, meerdere mannen) gepraktiseerd. Dit hield de bevolking binnen de perken. Ook zijn er geen eenzame mannen meer. Mannen kunnen slechter tegen eenzaamheid dan vrouwen.




> Dat is van zoveel factoren afhankelijk dat het onmogelijk is om dat alleen aan ontwikkeling of intelligentie te koppelen. Je empirie dondert in elkaar


Klopt; alhoewel de directe oorzaak van polygamie, machtsverschillen, niet gedreven wordt door de evolutie, is het wel de facto een terugslag.

----------


## Fahima

Heerlijk dit.

Je weet veel en kunt dat goed onder woorden brengen. Maar je bent zo bang en verbitterd. Waarom ga je ervan uit dat ik je wil aanvallen? Omdat de islam een gewelddadige godsdienst is? Misschien is dat waar. Maar ik ben de islam niet.

Voordat ik inga op je intelligente antwoorden eerste even de domme pareren. Je weet niets van wat ik 'heilig' geloof. Ik voel ook niet de behoefte om dat uiteen te zetten. Mijn geloof is iets persoonlijks, ik kan je wel zeggen dat het meer naar deisme dan naar theisme neigt. Wat er in de koran staat over Allah en hoe je moet leven neem ik met een grote korrel zout. Neemt overigens niet weg dat we nog wel eens onbevangen kunnen kijken naar een aantal islamitische wetten. Ik vind rente op rente de grootste doodsteek van de westerse samenleving maar deze discussie wil ik nu nog niet voeren.

Ik denk overigens dat je goed genoeg bent in afstand nemen en kil analyseren. Als je overtuigd bent van je scherpe ideen (ik ben dat in ieder geval, ik vind dat jij alle ruimte moet krijgen om je gedachten te uiten), dan is het je morele (!) plicht om mensen te overtuigen van je verlichte ideen. Daaruit vloeit voort de plicht om dat beter te doen dan je nu doet. Je overtuigt op deze manier alleen maar jezelf (en Pori uiteraard) en mij misschien een beetje, maar ik neem echt de moeite om door jouw ego heen te prikken. Dat doen de meeste mensen nou eenmaal niet. Ik probeer je alleen maar te helpen.

Ik denk dat de meeste mensen hier in Nederland polygamie beestachtig vind. Ik erken je gelijk wel, maar ook het mijne. Je uitspraak was populistisch, bedoeld of onbedoeld.

Jij zegt: _Dit betekent concreet: meer agressie, meer risicozoekend gedrag onder mannen. meer volgzaamheid bij vrouwen)_ 
En waarom is dit slecht? Ik snap je wel hoor, maar leg het eens uit? Agressie is inherent aan de mens, en met name aan de man. Een samenleving die deze agressie ontkent zal uiteindelijk, op een veel inhumanere manier, ten onder gaan. Maar mijn punt is eigenlijk: Het al of niet 'vooruitgaan' van evolutionaire processen is een puur subjectieve classificering. De vraag of welke weg dan ook een weg vooruit is zal iedereen voor zichzelf moeten uitzoeken. Het helpt daarbij wel om een doel, een ultiem beeld voor ogen te hebben. Religieuze mensen hebben daar doorgaans veel minder moeite mee dan niet-religieuze mensen. 

_Ik ben bang dat de cultuur en de mensheid zo gaat veranderen dat haantjesgedrag, extreme machtsverschillen en een gewelddadige maatschappij de norm gaan worden. Of je daar erg blij mee moet zijn is de vraag; ik denk van niet._ Feit blijft dat het je angst is die spreekt, niet je ratio. Die zou ik wel eens aan het woord willen zien in deze. Ik vind trouwens dat er niets mis is met haantjesgedrag. Extreme machtsverschillen bestaan hier in het westen overigens veel uitgesprokener dan in welk islamitisch land dan ook. Waar jij het over hebt is denk ik het aantal mensen dat een 'menswaardig' bestaan leidt. Dat is hier inderdaad relatief een stuk hoger dan in het oosten. Neemt niet weg dat de term 'menswaardig' wederom voor iedereen vrij in te vullen is. Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld niet menswaardig dat zoveel mensen in Nederland eenzaam zijn en anti-depressiva slikken om het BNP omhoog te houden.

_1. Interessante theorie. Meestal zie je overigens dat polygamisten hun harem afschermen van de buitenwereld. Zowel bij moslims als bij de mormoonse splinters in Utah. Wat stel je je dan voor? Dat wij mannen met honkbalknuppels een overval gaan plegen op dit soort lieden? 
2. Definieer echte man. Ik vind een kerel met 20 vrouwen geen echte man maar een perverse viespeuk._

Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat polygamie, net als alle andere fenomenen, een behoefte kan opvullen die gewoon ontstaat. Het probleem is dat er zoveel wordt gesproken, zeker binnen de islam, over de plicht van de vrouw om haar man aan zich te binden. Ik denk dat, maar op een heel andere manier, de man het net zo verplicht is om zijn best te doen om zijn vrouw bij zich te houden. En voor een vrouw durft te gaan. Zodat je een goede kans hebt op een evenwichtige relatie waarbij man noch vrouw zelfs maar de behoefte voelt voor meerdere partners. Maar ik denk dat we hierin weinig van mening verschillen. Laten we alleen niet teveel energie verspillen aan het uitvergroten van ongewenste effecten, maar ons richten op het gewenste beeld, en daar vanuit gaan. Zoals ik al zei, een echte vrouw hoeft haar man niet te delen en een echte man gaat niet lijdzaam in een hoekje zitten huilen omdat het alfamannetje alle vrouwtjes heeft ingepikt en ze achter een hek heeft gezet.

Vraag: _Definieer echte man._  Antwoord: http://www.worldwidewords.org/turnsofphrase/tp-men1.htm

_Als je juist definieert als de uitkomst van het menselijk denkproces. Een gevaarlijke aanname; immers bekend is dat mensen vaak verkeerde beslissingen nemen._
Je kunt je dus heel erg afvragen wat een beslissing is. Is dat een actief, vrij genomen besluit? Wat neemt dat besluit dan, het bewuste, het onderbewuste, het lymfisch systeem, het Es, zeg het maar. Niemand weet het. Zijn we dan wel vrij om te beslissen? Je zegt het zelf al. De mens neemt heel vaak de 'verkeerde' beslissing. Bedoel je dat vanuit moreel perspectief? Moraal is een kwestie van timing. Dat Hitler 7 miljoen Joden heeft vermoord is misschien niet erg aardig, maar wie weet is het de grote redding geweest voor de rest van onze morele ontwikkeling. Ik weet hoe eng deze uitspraak is maar ik durf hem best te doen. En daarbij, als mensen 'verkeerde' beslissingen nemen, onderschrtijft dat niet juist de twijfelachtigheid van de vrije wil? Als wij vrij waren om te willen, zouden we dan niet alleen maar het goede willen, en waarom willen we dat dan niet? Waarom willen veel moslimvrouwen geen foute man, maar zoeken ze ze toch elke keer weer op?

Ik denk dat de betekenis van mensen is: mens te zijn, dus vooral te doen wat ons uniek mens maakt: bewijst zijn, denken, nieuwe dingen scheppen, ontdekken, liefhebben (wat wat anders is dan seks).[/I] Driewerf eens.

_Veel. De koran is een boek. Er zijn meer boeken, waar geregeld recensies in de kranten of internet van verschijnen. Vrijheid van meningsuiting en zo. En uiteraard kan je mensen beoordelen op hoe ze denken of wat ze doen. iemand die er nazi-ideen op nahoudt of in zijn kelder kleine meisjes aanrandt vind ik niet erg aardig._

Het probleem is alleen wel dat je jouw beeld van de manier waarop mensen de koran als richtlijn nemen voor hun leven voor ogen houdt, en er geen ruimte is voor andere ideen. Ik zie de koran als een prachtig boek met veel symboliek. Ik lees hem met de tijdsgeest in mijn achterhoofd. Ik heb niet zoveel moeite met de inconstistentie. Ik bekijk wat bruikbaar is voor mezelf, en bediscussieer de rest. Ik voel me er geen haar minder mens om. Maar mijn buurman neemt hem letterlijk. De verschillen binnen de beleving zijn legio en extreem.

_Ik leef me in in het lot van de mensen die moeten ondergaan wat er in de koran staat. Ik stel me voor dat ik de vrouw ben die in koran 4:34 wordt geslagen. Ik stel me voor dat ik de vrouw ben die volgens koran 23:6 mag worden verkracht omdat ze krijgsgevangen genomen is door een moslimleger. 
Ik stel me voor dat ik de man ben wiens levenswortel wordt afgesneden en op wiens nek wordt ingehakt omdat hij weigert zich te onderwerpen aan de wetten van de islam._

Beste Germen, ik leef mee met de afrikaanse broeders en zusters die nog steeds worden uitgebuit door machtige westerse mensen. Dat betekent echter niet dat ik de universtiteit waar ze hun diploma hebben gehaald veroordeel. Ik leef mee met de katholieke koorknapen die verkracht worden door priesters en monniken. Dat betekent niet dat ik de katholieke kerk veroordeel. Ik leef ook mee met Ciske de Rat. Dat betekent niet dat ik spuug op Piet Bakker. Ik leef mee met moeder aarde, ze steunt en kreunt onder westers consumentisme, vraatzucht en winstbejag. Dat betekent niet dat ik ieder hollands forum vergast met mijn ongevraagde (bittere) mening.

Spelletje die je altijd wint zijn inderdaad doodsaai. Neem daarom eens wat risico. Stap af van wat je denkt te weten, stop met analyseren, en laat jezelf eens zien. Daar hebben marokkanen respect voor. Ik weet dat je onze respect niet per se nodig hebt, maar ik wil hem je geven als je dat verdient.

Als polygamie ervoor zorgt dat er veel eenzame en ongelukkige mannen rondlopen, dan zal dat wel een goede reden hebben. Misschien willen we wel eenzame en ongelukkige mannen zodat ze met elkaar gaan vechten, wat vele malen beter is dan wanneer met vrouwen gaan vechten.

Ik weet dat je geen christen bent, toch wens ik je een zalig paasfeest.

----------


## Germen Roding

> aisha ra was ook jaloers om dit onderwerp, en daar moest de profeet saw om lachen.
> 
> Wa alaykoum sallaam


Ik denk dat Aisha een tweede man had moeten nemen, dan had die zogenaamde profeet pas echt kunnen lachen.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Heerlijk dit.


Ja he  :Smilie: 




> Je weet veel en kunt dat goed onder woorden brengen. Maar je bent zo bang en verbitterd. Waarom ga je ervan uit dat ik je wil aanvallen? Omdat de islam een gewelddadige godsdienst is? Misschien is dat waar. Maar ik ben de islam niet.


Wat verwacht je? Dat ik mijn ogen sluit en me overgeef aan je lieve en warme woorden? Inderdaad ben je een stuk intelligenter dan de meeste forumdeelnemers. Je staat niet meteen met je mening en jijbakken klaar, integendeel, je neemt de moeite om mijn argumenten tot je door te laten dringen en daar dan doordacht weerwerk op te leveren. 
Ik ben een beetje gedeformeerd door mijn vele contacten met lieden van deze groep. Je hebt mijn wantrouwen idd niet verdiend, al begon je met een stevige uithaal.




> Voordat ik inga op je intelligente antwoorden eerste even de domme pareren. Je weet niets van wat ik 'heilig' geloof. Ik voel ook niet de behoefte om dat uiteen te zetten. Mijn geloof is iets persoonlijks, ik kan je wel zeggen dat het meer naar deisme dan naar theisme neigt. Wat er in de koran staat over Allah en hoe je moet leven neem ik met een grote korrel zout.


Inderdaad weet ik niet wat je persoonlijk gelooft. Wel heb je eerder gezegd dat je in de koran gelooft. Dus vandaar.




> Neemt overigens niet weg dat we nog wel eens onbevangen kunnen kijken naar een aantal islamitische wetten. Ik vind rente op rente de grootste doodsteek van de westerse samenleving maar deze discussie wil ik nu nog niet voeren.


Op zich kan het geen kwaad hier wat verder op in te gaan. het punt is namelijk het volgende. In de tijd waarin de koran op schrift werd gesteld werd betaald met specie, munten vervaardigd van goud, zilver of brons. 
Die munten hielden altijd hun waarde. 
Nu kennen we papiergeld, dat steeds wordt bijgedrukt en steeds minder waard wordt. 
Renteloze leningen worden zo steeds minder waard; niemand wil meer lenen. 
Overigens geldt dat probleem al sinds de uitvinding van papiergeld in China in de tiende eeuw.
Overigens is er nog een veel groter kwaad dan rente op rente: de rechtspersoon. Een BV of NV heeft dezelfde rechten als een natuurlijk persoon. met als gevolg dat ondernemers hun verantwoordelijkheden kunnen ontlopen door zich ahcter de rechtspersoon te verschuilen, zelf de winsten opstrijken en de risico's afwentelen op de schuldeisers en de belastingbetaler. Nu kan ik me herinneren dat moslims niet erg dol zijn op shirk en het maken van afbeeldingen van mensen. Waarom hoor ik die fundamentalisten nooit protesteren tegen de rechtspersoon?




> Ik denk overigens dat je goed genoeg bent in afstand nemen en kil analyseren. Als je overtuigd bent van je scherpe ideen (ik ben dat in ieder geval, ik vind dat jij alle ruimte moet krijgen om je gedachten te uiten), dan is het je morele (!) plicht om mensen te overtuigen van je verlichte ideen. Daaruit vloeit voort de plicht om dat beter te doen dan je nu doet. Je overtuigt op deze manier alleen maar jezelf (en Pori uiteraard) en mij misschien een beetje, maar ik neem echt de moeite om door jouw ego heen te prikken. Dat doen de meeste mensen nou eenmaal niet. Ik probeer je alleen maar te helpen.


Sympathiek van je. Ik zal je woorden ter harte nemen.




> Ik denk dat de meeste mensen hier in Nederland polygamie beestachtig vind. Ik erken je gelijk wel, maar ook het mijne. Je uitspraak was populistisch, bedoeld of onbedoeld.


Dat kan je niet zonder meer van een uitspraak zeggen. Populisme is namelijk een communicatiestrategie: proberen door middel van plat taalgebruik en een beroep op het gesundes Volksempfinden het volk mee te krijgen. 
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Populisme
Onbedoelde populistische uitspraken bestaan dus niet. 
En ik heb mijn filosofie achter de uitspraak gegeven. Ik denk niet dat de gemiddelde populist mijn neodarwinistische motivatie er bij durft te geven  :Smilie:  




> Jij zegt: Dit betekent concreet: meer agressie, meer risicozoekend gedrag onder mannen. meer volgzaamheid bij vrouwen) 
> En waarom is dit slecht? Ik snap je wel hoor, maar leg het eens uit? Agressie is inherent aan de mens, en met name aan de man. Een samenleving die deze agressie ontkent zal uiteindelijk, op een veel inhumanere manier, ten onder gaan. Maar mijn punt is eigenlijk: Het al of niet 'vooruitgaan' van evolutionaire processen is een puur subjectieve classificering. De vraag of welke weg dan ook een weg vooruit is zal iedereen voor zichzelf moeten uitzoeken. Het helpt daarbij wel om een doel, een ultiem beeld voor ogen te hebben. Religieuze mensen hebben daar doorgaans veel minder moeite mee dan niet-religieuze mensen.


Inderdaad is agressie natuurlijk en aangeboren. Maar we leven ondertussen niet meer in de steentijd waarin je je slachtoffer in de ogen moest kijken voor je hem vermoordde (en de natuurlijke remming op gewelddadig gedrag er voor zorgde dat dit meestal goed afliep). 
Die agressie moet idd niet worden ontkend. Er moet mee worden omgegaan. je kan de agressie op een hoger niveau sublimeren (zoals in de VS, waar ze dol zijn op agressieve rechtszaken), richten op ongelovigen (zoals moslimfundamentalisten), zakelijke competitiedrang (bedrijfsleven) etc. Het laatste is tenminste nog enigszins positief gericht en daarom mi verkieslijker. maar ok hier zie je dat een teveel aan agressie akelige gevolgen heeft (woekerpolissen, milieuvervuiling).

Ik denk dat de vraag of een gegeven weg een weg vooruit is, alleen kan worden beantwoord door een absoluut referentiekader (je doel) te hebben. Gelovigen hebben dat, maar ook als ongelovige kan je dat hebben. Ik geloof persoonlijk in de ontwikkeling van de mens tot een hoger ontwikkeld wezen. H+ of transhumanisme. 
Ontsnappen aan de condition humaine door onze zwakheden aan te pakken met techniek. Een bewustzijn te stoppen in een lichaam dat langzaam maar onherroepelijk aftakelt is niet erg humaan, tijd om er wat aan te doen  :Smilie: 




> Feit blijft dat het je angst is die spreekt, niet je ratio. Die zou ik wel eens aan het woord willen zien in deze. Ik vind trouwens dat er niets mis is met haantjesgedrag.


Ok, voor een kip is het wel grappig, en ook goed voor het zelfvertrouwen om te zien hoe de haantjes zich uitsloven om haar te veroveren. Als haan heb je af en toe behoefte aan rust, komt er weer zo'n etterbak die moet laten zien dat hij mr. universe is.




> Extreme machtsverschillen bestaan hier in het westen overigens veel uitgesprokener dan in welk islamitisch land dan ook.


De oppositie in Marokko en Egypte en de armen daar zijn dat denk ik niet met je eens.
Daar je baas tegenspreken, laat staan een ambtenaar, betekent onmiddelijk ontslag.




> Waar jij het over hebt is denk ik het aantal mensen dat een 'menswaardig' bestaan leidt. Dat is hier inderdaad relatief een stuk hoger dan in het oosten. Neemt niet weg dat de term 'menswaardig' wederom voor iedereen vrij in te vullen is. Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld niet menswaardig dat zoveel mensen in Nederland eenzaam zijn en anti-depressiva slikken om het BNP omhoog te houden.


Maar kan je dat anderen verwijten? Waarom zijn die mensen depressief? Komt dat door de maatschappij? Ik denk eerder: menen voelen zich zinloos omdat het in Nederland zo gemakeklijk is om in leven te blijven zonder iets te doen. mensen hebben elkaar ook niet nodig: vadertje staat zorgt wel voor ze. Terwijl in armere landen je zonder familie nauwelijks overleven kan.




> Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat polygamie, net als alle andere fenomenen, een behoefte kan opvullen die gewoon ontstaat. Het probleem is dat er zoveel wordt gesproken, zeker binnen de islam, over de plicht van de vrouw om haar man aan zich te binden. Ik denk dat, maar op een heel andere manier, de man het net zo verplicht is om zijn best te doen om zijn vrouw bij zich te houden. En voor een vrouw durft te gaan. Zodat je een goede kans hebt op een evenwichtige relatie waarbij man noch vrouw zelfs maar de behoefte voelt voor meerdere partners. Maar ik denk dat we hierin weinig van mening verschillen. Laten we alleen niet teveel energie verspillen aan het uitvergroten van ongewenste effecten, maar ons richten op het gewenste beeld, en daar vanuit gaan. Zoals ik al zei, een echte vrouw hoeft haar man niet te delen en een echte man gaat niet lijdzaam in een hoekje zitten huilen omdat het alfamannetje alle vrouwtjes heeft ingepikt en ze achter een hek heeft gezet.


Ik denk niet dat er een grote behoefte aan polygamie bestaat, anders dan bij egocentrische mannen die hun seksuele heil in kwantiteit ipv kwaliteit zoeken en bij domme, gehoorzame schaapjes. Helaas hebben die egocentrische mannen het voor het zeggen of hebben ze het ooit voor het zeggen gehad, zoals in de tijd dat de islamitische religieuze bronnen tot stand kwamen. Voor (jonge) mannen zonder connecties bij de machthebbers en zelfstandige, hoogbegaafde vrouwen betalen het gelag. 




> Vraag: Definieer echte man. Antwoord: http://www.worldwidewords.org/turnsofphrase/tp-men1.htm


Hm, ik word er behoorlijk agressief van als men mij dronken probeert te voeren. Ook krijg je daar van die mannenborsten en bierbuik van.




> Je kunt je dus heel erg afvragen wat een beslissing is. Is dat een actief, vrij genomen besluit? Wat neemt dat besluit dan, het bewuste, het onderbewuste, het lymfisch systeem, het Es, zeg het maar. Niemand weet het. Zijn we dan wel vrij om te beslissen? Je zegt het zelf al. De mens neemt heel vaak de 'verkeerde' beslissing.


Ik zou dan gaan voor de klassiek-Griekse kijk op bewustzijn: als voortvloeiend uit de harmonie der lichaamsdelen; in dit geval de hersenonderdelen die je noemt. Dat we de exacte plaats waar een beslissing wordt genomen niet kennen (en die er waarschijnlijk ook niet is), in ons dagelijkse leven bestaat er wel degelijk zoiets als een bewuste keuze. 




> Bedoel je dat vanuit moreel perspectief? Moraal is een kwestie van timing. Dat Hitler 7 miljoen Joden heeft vermoord is misschien niet erg aardig, maar wie weet is het de grote redding geweest voor de rest van onze morele ontwikkeling. Ik weet hoe eng deze uitspraak is maar ik durf hem best te doen. En daarbij, als mensen 'verkeerde' beslissingen nemen, onderschrtijft dat niet juist de twijfelachtigheid van de vrije wil? Als wij vrij waren om te willen, zouden we dan niet alleen maar het goede willen, en waarom willen we dat dan niet?


We willen alleen het goede als onze aard aangeboren goed is. De vraag is of dat zo is. We zijn in wezen zelfzuchtige wezens die rijk willen zijn, veel aanzien hebben en aantrekkelijke sekspartners hebben. De slechtsten onder ons gaan letterlijk over lijken om dat te bereiken. Ook weten we niet precies wat bel;angrijk is in het leven, is onze kennis onvolledig en dergelijke




> Waarom willen veel moslimvrouwen geen foute man, maar zoeken ze ze toch elke keer weer op?


Door de opvoeding denk ik. Keer op keer leren ze dat mannen zoals hun vader of broers altijd gelijk hebben, altijd voorgaan dus gaan ze mannen die wel respect voor ze hebben als verwijfd zien en mannen die zich als arrogante hufters gedragen zien als normaal. En dat zijn niet bepaald de sympathiekste mannen. 




> Ik denk dat de betekenis van mensen is: mens te zijn, dus vooral te doen wat ons uniek mens maakt: bewijst zijn, denken, nieuwe dingen scheppen, ontdekken, liefhebben (wat wat anders is dan seks).[/i] Driewerf eens.


Help  :Smilie: 




> Het probleem is alleen wel dat je jouw beeld van de manier waarop mensen de koran als richtlijn nemen voor hun leven voor ogen houdt, en er geen ruimte is voor andere ideen. Ik zie de koran als een prachtig boek met veel symboliek. Ik lees hem met de tijdsgeest in mijn achterhoofd. Ik heb niet zoveel moeite met de inconstistentie. Ik bekijk wat bruikbaar is voor mezelf, en bediscussieer de rest. Ik voel me er geen haar minder mens om. Maar mijn buurman neemt hem letterlijk. De verschillen binnen de beleving zijn legio en extreem.


Precies, maar goed, we zien dat de letterlijke lezing van de koran tot een aantal nogal bloedige en vervelende taferelen leidt. Jij kan er afstand van nemen door een meer symbolische benadering te keizen en dat werkt ook goed. Ook kan je buurman altijd zeggen dat jij geen goede msolim bent omdat jij niet letterlijk doet wat er in de koran en de hadith staat.




> Beste Germen, ik leef mee met de afrikaanse broeders en zusters die nog steeds worden uitgebuit door machtige westerse mensen. Dat betekent echter niet dat ik de universtiteit waar ze hun diploma hebben gehaald veroordeel. Ik leef mee met de katholieke koorknapen die verkracht worden door priesters en monniken. Dat betekent niet dat ik de katholieke kerk veroordeel. Ik leef ook mee met Ciske de Rat. Dat betekent niet dat ik spuug op Piet Bakker. Ik leef mee met moeder aarde, ze steunt en kreunt onder westers consumentisme, vraatzucht en winstbejag. Dat betekent niet dat ik ieder hollands forum vergast met mijn ongevraagde (bittere) mening.


De reden dat ons maatschappelijke systeem, democratie, zo succesvol is is dat het in staat is te leren van kritiek. Door met je in jouw ogen bittere en ongevraagde mening te komen verbeter je het systeem juist, kan je er voor zorgen dat de uitbuiting van Afrikanen stopt en zo voort. Vrijwel alle behalve de domste Nederlanders zullen je dankbaar zijn als je op die manier helpt het systeem te verbeteren.

Juist van eigenwijze, intelligente mensen als jij die een buitenstaanderkijk hebben op dit openlucht gekkenhuis is de meeste hoop op nieuwe ideen.




> Spelletje die je altijd wint zijn inderdaad doodsaai. Neem daarom eens wat risico. Stap af van wat je denkt te weten, stop met analyseren, en laat jezelf eens zien. Daar hebben marokkanen respect voor. Ik weet dat je onze respect niet per se nodig hebt, maar ik wil hem je geven als je dat verdient.


Van domme, gehersenspoelde stakkers heb ik geen respect nodig. Van mensen zoals jij wel en sloof ik me graag uit om het hanengevecht te winnen  :Smilie: 




> Als polygamie ervoor zorgt dat er veel eenzame en ongelukkige mannen rondlopen, dan zal dat wel een goede reden hebben. Misschien willen we wel eenzame en ongelukkige mannen zodat ze met elkaar gaan vechten, wat vele malen beter is dan wanneer met vrouwen gaan vechten.


Ik denk eerder dat de alpha males gewoon veel vrouwen willen hebben en grijpen wat er te graaien valt en dat veel vrouwen die in hun vorige leven waarschijnlijk schaap of koe zijn geweest, dat wel lekker makkelijk vinden. En o ja, de alpha males zorgen ervoor dat de vrouwen in de harem met elkaar gaan vechten om meneer. Want weglopen of flirten met een ander man, dat mag natuurlijk niet.

De losers zijn hoogbegaafde vrouwen en jonge mannen zonder veel rijkdom, macht en aanzien. De gevolgen zie je in veel moslimlanden. De vrouwen zitten in huis te verpieteren, grote groepen eenzame jonge mannen slenteren doelloos over straat. Er hangt een grijze, grauwe en uitzichtloze sfeer. 




> Ik weet dat je geen christen bent, toch wens ik je een zalig paasfeest.


En jij een mooi weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## Aphrodite_

> Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 
> 
> Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.
> 
> Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 
> 
> Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!


Opvangen? Noemen ze dat tegenwoordig zo? Als je zo graag de dappere moraalridder wilt uithangen dan onderhoud je financieel gewoon een paar vrouwen zonder er iets voor terug te verwachten. Vreemdgaan beestachtig gedrag? Ik weet niet in welke wereld jij leeft maar in mijn wereld gaat een man vreemd als hij met een andere vrouw naar bed gaat of hij daar nou een huwelijkscontract mee heeft of niet. Ik ben ZIJN vrouw en hij is MIJN man, dus we doen het met elkaar en met niemand anders. 

Mannen als jij, Bah! Zich achter de Islam verschuilen om hun lusten te bevredigen met verschillende vrouwen en dan nog het lef te hebben het 'opvangen' te noemen.

----------


## kaboeza

2 vrouwen sorie ik vind het maar raar beter een

----------


## Fahima

> Ja he 
> 
> 
> En jij een mooi weekend


Sorry Germen, heb het wat druk de laatste dagen. Ik ben je niet vergeten  :grote grijns: , komt goed.

----------


## yasminamans

Jeetje wat ben jij een wanhoppige man zich, jij wil een tweede vrouw en de rede is zodat de geschieden vrouwen niet met een nederlandse mannen zouden trouwen. Wat is er mis mee als een gescheiden vrouw met een nederlander zou trouwen. Ik denk dat ze veel gelukkiger wordt dan met een marokkaanse man,
je wil een tweede vrouw zodat je met avondeten begint, eindigt met toetje. Dat noem ik pas achterlijk,


De groeten en veel succes nog met je zoektocht

----------


## xx onbekend xx

we leven niet in china hoor ! er zijn nog genoeg moslims mannen die niet getrouwd zijn , waarom zou ik iemand nemen die al een vrouw heeft . en wat ik niet snap is waarom jij een ander vrouw wilt ??? je moet blij en tevreden zijn met je vrouw.

----------


## Germen Roding

> we leven niet in china hoor !


Klopt, in China heb je een groot mannenoverschot. Dus volgens mij kan een trouwlustige dame het beste een vakantie naar China plannen.  :wohaa:

----------


## Quldbe me

Broeder Abo Yassir,

Als jij daadwerkelijk de rechtvaardigheid tussen de vrouwen weet te handhaven. En als daadwerkelijk jouw eerste vrouw instemd met deze algehele situatie...en uiteraard de volgende vrouw op de hoogte is van je situatie dan zie ik er geen probleem in dat jij een tweede vrouw erbij neemt. Dit is een zaak van taqwa (godsvrees). Zolang je alle consequenties voorziet en tegelijkertijd naast de lusten ook de lasten van het geheel weet te overzien...dan wens ik met heel mijn hart jullie allen veel geluk broeder.

----------


## delicious_x

*Onzin ..*

----------


## amatulaah

salaam,

bent u dan ook bereid een vrouw te huwen die ouder is dan u, gescheiden en met kinderen?

wa dzazaakaLLaahu chairan 3alaa saraa7atak

----------


## rebelmoslima

> Nog 1 ding: Het feit dat de Westerse samenleving monogaam is heeft niets te maken met de aanname dat de individuele ontwikkeling of het intelligentieniveau van haar leden vergevorderd is. Het heeft alleen maar te maken met het sociaaleconomische surplus dat hier is opgebouwd. We kunnen ons beperken tot monogame relaties omdat we het ons kunnen permitteren. Dat is van zoveel factoren afhankelijk dat het onmogelijk is om dat alleen aan ontwikkeling of intelligentie te koppelen. Je empirie dondert in elkaar


Hahaha,Westerse wereld monogaam????Velen gaan vreemd,hoeveel getrouwde mannen zijn er te vinden bij de hoeren????
Ga toch heen...

----------


## purplerose

Mark en Germen, 
ik ben het met jullie eens, en in nederland is het niet eens toegestaan, met meerdere te trouwen, dus waar maken mensen zich druk om, 1 man of vrouw is toch genoeg.....
en als je wilt helpen kan dat ook uit vriendschap, en hoef je niet iemand te trouwen, hoeveel nederlandse vrouwen worden er niet slecht behandeld door marokaanse mannen...

----------


## [email protected]

ik kent een vrouw uit amsterdam zuidoost die slapen met veel mannen voor geld. haar naam is najia serrou heel aardig vrouw kan lekker neuken, weet wat ze moet doen bij een man voor geld. 

ze hou van sex en haar zus ook, ze slapen beide met een man, ze als maar krijgen wat ze willen.

ze is echte een marokkaans hoer dat ook een hoofddoek draag, schaam ze niet voor de islam. slechte naam voor ons islam wat deze vrouwen doen.

ze denken mensen kijk naar de hoofddoek en denken dat ze heilig zijn, maar ze is een international hoerje. ze gaat alleen achter mannen die gezinnen hebben. ze heeft zelf kinderen maar niemand weet waar de vader is, mensen denken dat de kinderen zijn van verschillende mannen. volgens mij weet ze zelf niet. ik denk dat alle goede marokkaans vrouwen weet wat hun eigen vrouwen doen.

----------


## prayer

> ik kent een vrouw uit amsterdam zuidoost die slapen met veel mannen voor geld. haar naam is najia serrou heel aardig vrouw kan lekker neuken, weet wat ze moet doen bij een man voor geld. 
> 
> ze hou van sex en haar zus ook, ze slapen beide met een man, ze als maar krijgen wat ze willen.
> 
> ze is echte een marokkaans hoer dat ook een hoofddoek draag, schaam ze niet voor de islam. slechte naam voor ons islam wat deze vrouwen doen.
> 
> ze denken mensen kijk naar de hoofddoek en denken dat ze heilig zijn, maar ze is een international hoerje. ze gaat alleen achter mannen die gezinnen hebben. ze heeft zelf kinderen maar niemand weet waar de vader is, mensen denken dat de kinderen zijn van verschillende mannen. volgens mij weet ze zelf niet. ik denk dat alle goede marokkaans vrouwen weet wat hun eigen vrouwen doen.


waarom jij over een ander praat begrijp ik niet en wat dat met dit onderwerp te maken heeft.. vaag itakki illah en begeef je niet op de pad van roddel

----------


## gendarmerie

niet om het een of ander, maar gaat er nog iemand met die man trouwen of niet?
Ik bedoe; hij heeft naar "eigen" eer en geweten gevraagd om iemand die er niks op tegen heeft 2e vrouw te worden en niet om een maatschappelijke discussie. Tot nu toe heeft iedereen bijgedragen aan de discussie ipv er serieus op in te gaan.
Die man is in nood, help 'm hahahaha

----------


## Inesz

Oeww wat een gevaarlijke topic..

----------


## Nur.

1ste vrouw = hoofdpijn
2de vrouw = meer hoofdpijn
3de vrouw = suicide
4de = die zal er niet zijn

----------


## Tetouania87

> 1ste vrouw = hoofdpijn
> 2de vrouw = meer hoofdpijn
> 3de vrouw = suicide
> 4de = die zal er niet zijn


Hahahahhahahhahhahahahaha :hardlach:  :hardlach:

----------


## Oeght29

Sallaam ou alaykoum aan alle zusters en broeders,

Wil ook even iets kwijt aangezien er veel reactie's zijn geplaatst. Voor de oprechte gelovigen onder ons, weet dat deze broeder opzoek is naar dat gene wat Allaah hem heeft toegestaan halal dus, daar is niets mis mee, wie dat wel vind probeer dan met Allaah erover te gaan discusieren??? Niet met een diennaar van Allaah. Want het zijn de wetten van allaah ta alah. Een zuster die geen tweede vrouw wil zijn is niets mis mee maar er is ook niets mis mee met iemand die dat wel wil zijn. 
Laten we niet kiezen voor haram boven dat gene wat halal is, sommige afgedwaalden kiezen voor zina boven dat gene wat Allaah ons heeft toegestaan, zou graag een discusie daarover willen zien????

Wa sallaam

----------


## Rachidake90

Uit je taalgebruik en woordkeuze kan ik afleiden dat je gewoon "the best of both worlds" wilt. Ga na wat de echte intentie is achter een huwelijk met meerdere partners. Niet enkel geld is belangrijk... :s

----------


## Germen Roding

> Sallaam ou alaykoum aan alle zusters en broeders,
> 
> wie dat wel vind probeer dan met Allaah erover te gaan discusieren??? Niet met een diennaar van Allaah. Want het zijn de wetten van allaah ta alah.


Heb je bewijs? 
Volgens de koran mag het helemaal niet namelijk.

----------


## Oeght29

En indien jullie vrezen de (vrouwelijke) wezen niet rechtvaardig te behandelen, trouwt dan met de vrouwen die jullie aanstaan, twee, drie of vier. En als jullie vrezen hen niet rechtvaardig (te kunnen) verzorgen, dan n..” 
(Koran 4:3)

En als jullie vrezen hen niet rechtvaardig (te kunnen) verzorgen, dan n..." 
(Koran 4:3) 

En laat degenen die geen (mogelijkheid) vinden tot het huwelijk kuis blijven, tot Allah hen uit Zijn gunst voorziet." 
(Koran 24:33)

----------


## BlackBox

> 1ste vrouw = hoofdpijn
> 2de vrouw = meer hoofdpijn
> 3de vrouw = suicide
> 4de = die zal er niet zijn


Sinds de invoering van de nieuwe Mudawana (2003/2004) kun je als man in Marokko hooguit 2 vrouwen huwen.

----------


## prayer

Als je een goede man hebt, zou je dit ook voor je zusters moeten willen. Elke vrouw wil een goede, rechtvaardige man als echtgenoot. Zusters, de goede mannen van vroeger, degene waarvan je zou willen dat je man er op leek, hadden bijna allemaal meerdere vrouwen. 
Ze begonnen niet aan onzinnige contracten (geschreven of gesproken) die hen verbood een soenna van de islam uit te voeren. De vrome mannen van vroeger begrepen wat Allah zei: o julie die geloven, wanneer je de islam aanneemt, neem dan alles aan. (2:208). Er wordt niet gezegd dat polygynie daar niet bij hoort. Integendeel, we worden gewaarschuwd tegen het ontkennen van elke soenna van de profeet (s). Dus hoe ver verwijderd zijn wij van deze aya? 

Sommige zusters zijn volledig gelukkig met hun man. Ze biedt zijn tijd en diensten aan aan anderen in de gemeenschap. Geld speelt geen rol. Sommige vrouwen kiezen er zelfs voor te werken en hun geld aan het huishouden te besteden. Ze zijn heel erg vrijgevend; totdat hun man besluit een andere vrouw te nemen. Dan horen we: Je hebt er geen geld voor, je hebt niet genoeg tijd. En dan is er zelfs het dreigement, de aanneming dat je haar toestemming nodig hebt. Ze zegt: Doe maar, trouw maar met een ander en dan zal zij je eerste zijn. 
Zusters, waarom streven jullie niet naar Djennah en maken jullie het hemniet makkelijk om een andere zuster de bedekking te geven waar Allah jou ook mee gezegend heeft? Zusters, stop alsjeblieft met het boycotten van de single zusters in de gemeenschap uit angst dat ze zouden willen trouwen met de man waarmee Allah je gezegend heeft getrouwd te zijn, die jou helpt je Dien compleet te maken. 

Ja, ik begrijp dat jaloezie iets natuurlijks is en dat het aan de orde komt. Ik begrijp dat we voorbeelden van jaloezie vinden zelfs in de vrouwen van de profeet (s). Maar vinden we ook voorbeelden van de vrouwen van de profeet (s) of van de sahabiyaat dat ze hun man dreigden te verlaten als hij een bepaald deel van de islam wilde uitvoeren? Zijn er voorbeelden van de sahabiyaat dat ze hun zuster bedreigden of beschaamden omdat ze een deel van de islam wilde uitvoeren? Zusters, beseffen jullie wel dat het niet toegestaan is om een deel van de islam af te wijzen? Het is niet toegestaan om te zeggen: Ik accepteer de islam, maar niet polygynie, of iets dergelijks. Je kunt geen delen van de islam uitkiezen om te praktiseren en dan je ziel onrecht aandoen door je man te vragen of proberen hem zover te krijgen dat hij meedoet hierin. O jullie die geloven, wanneer jullie islam binnentreden, treed dan volledig binnen. (Baqarah:208)

----------


## Oeght29

Prayer,

Asallaam alaykoum beste broeder,

Je hebt natuurlijk bijna helemaal gelijk. het zou ook slimmer zijn wanneer een broeder bij het sluiten van een huwelijk met een zuster meteen aangeeft dat hij een tweede en mischien wel een derde en of wel vierde gaat trouwen of wel wenst te trouwen, en andersom zou beter zijn als zusters die dat niet willen ook gewoon aangeven dat ze een broeder zoeken die 1 vrouw wil trouwen want die zijn er ook in een grotere aantal en daar is niets mis mee als je het aangeeft.

Ik ken ook genoeg sahabas en geleerden die nooit 1 vrouw hebben gehad of gewoon 1 vrouw, ze hadden weinig tijd voor de vrouwen omdat ze zich liever met kennis en of op het slagveld wilden bevinden. Ieder zijn keus en wil alhamdolilaah, zolang je je maar aan Allaah zijn regels houd is het toch prima.

P.s Ik geloof ook niet dat het verplicht is voor de vrouw een man te accepteren die meer vrouwen wil terwijl ze graag een man wil die 1 vrouw wil en die staat aan de andere kant. Ik lees ook nergens dat het verplicht is en geleerden hebben ook gezegd een vrouw mag een shorot hebben dat ze geen tweede vrouw wenst te zijn.

Wa alaykoum salam

----------


## Germen Roding

> En indien jullie vrezen de (vrouwelijke) wezen niet rechtvaardig te behandelen, trouwt dan met de vrouwen die jullie aanstaan, twee, drie of vier. En als jullie vrezen hen niet rechtvaardig (te kunnen) verzorgen, dan n.. 
> (Koran 4:3)
> 
> En als jullie vrezen hen niet rechtvaardig (te kunnen) verzorgen, dan n..." 
> (Koran 4:3) 
> 
> En laat degenen die geen (mogelijkheid) vinden tot het huwelijk kuis blijven, tot Allah hen uit Zijn gunst voorziet." 
> (Koran 24:33)


Het heeft niet veel zin de koran uit je hoofd te leren als je niet eens in staat bent te begrijpen wat er staat. 

"En indien jullie vrezen de (vrouwelijke) wezen niet rechtvaardig te behandelen,"
Voorwaardeliujke bepaling. Trouwen met een extra vrouw mag blijkbaar dus alleen als er sprake is van vrouwelijke wezen die niet rechtvaardig behandeld dreigen te worden. 
Dan is er nog een tweede extra bepaling: 
"En als jullie vrezen hen niet rechtvaardig (te kunnen) verzorgen, dan n"
Dit geeft een onoverkomelijk probleem. 
Immers, in Nederland mag maar met n vrouw getrouwd worden. Trouwen met n vrouw en samenwonen met de andere betekent ongeoorloofs onderscheid maken tussen de vrouwen.

We kunnen dus vaststellen dat de koran over deze zaak helder en duidelijk is is en dat meneer volgens de koran stevig fout zit. Ten eerste door te willen trouwen met een vrouw die geen wees is, ten tweede door geen gelijke rechten toe te kennen aan zijn vrouwen.

----------


## Germen Roding

> niet om het een of ander, maar gaat er nog iemand met die man trouwen of niet?
> Ik bedoe; hij heeft naar "eigen" eer en geweten gevraagd om iemand die er niks op tegen heeft 2e vrouw te worden en niet om een maatschappelijke discussie. Tot nu toe heeft iedereen bijgedragen aan de discussie ipv er serieus op in te gaan.
> Die man is in nood, help 'm hahahaha


Misschien moet ie bij een bejaardentehuis langs gaan. Daar zitten veel meer vrouwen dan mannen. Die zijn in ieder geval zeker wees  :bril:

----------


## BlackBox

> Het heeft niet veel zin de koran uit je hoofd te leren als je niet eens in staat bent te begrijpen wat er staat.


Nogmaals van harte gefeliciteerd met "Allah-zijn" in jouw "islamitisch universum"  :grote grijns:

----------


## naam

> Zusters, waarom streven jullie niet naar Djennah en maken jullie het hemniet makkelijk om een andere zuster de bedekking te geven waar Allah jou ook mee gezegend heeft? Zusters, stop alsjeblieft met het boycotten van de single zusters in de gemeenschap uit angst dat ze zouden willen trouwen met de man waarmee Allah je gezegend heeft getrouwd te zijn, die jou helpt je Dien compleet te maken. 
> 
> O jullie die geloven, wanneer jullie islam binnentreden, treed dan volledig binnen. (Baqarah:208)


Ja, dames, leren delen die mannen van jullie is het advies.  :love: 

Mannen hoeven gelukkig niet te delen.  :zozo:

----------


## Germen Roding

> Als je een goede man hebt, zou je dit ook voor je zusters moeten willen. Elke vrouw wil een goede, rechtvaardige man als echtgenoot. Zusters, de goede mannen van vroeger, degene waarvan je zou willen dat je man er op leek, hadden bijna allemaal meerdere vrouwen.


Als je een goede, sexy en aantrekkelijke vrouw hebt, zou je dit ook voor je broeders moeten willen. Elke man wil een goede, sexy en aantrekkelijke vrouw als echtgenote. Broeders, de beroemde minnaressen van vroeger, zoals Cleopatra en Marilyn Monroe, degene waarvan je zou willen dat je vrouw er op leek, hadden bijna allemaal meerdere minnaars. 
Dus neem een voorbeeld aan deze edelmoedige zuster, heren, en wedijver met haar in goede werken  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Germen Roding

> Nogmaals van harte gefeliciteerd met "Allah-zijn" in jouw "islamitisch universum"


Af en toe is een beetje arrogantie gezond.

----------


## BlackBox

> *Narcistische Persoonlijkheidsstoornis (NPS)*
> 
> NPS wordt gekenmerkt door arrogant, hooghartig en egostisch gedrag. Het is belangrijk om voor jezelf op te komen en soms moet je voor jezelf kiezen om niet over je heen te laten lopen. Wie zelfverzekerd is staat meestal ook evenwichtig in het leven. Wanneer iemand echter bermenschneigingen gaat vertonen, zichzelf superieur acht en op anderen neerkijk, zou er wel eens sprake kunnen zijn van NPS.
> 
> Volgens de DSM heeft iemand een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis wanneer deze aan vijf of meer van de volgende criteria voldoet.
> Overdrijft eigen prestaties en talenten, vindt zichzelf geweldig (bermenschneigingen)Verwacht dat anderen hem op een voetstuk plaatsenFantaseert over succes, macht, schoonheid en roemVindt zichzelf speciaal en uniek en denkt alleen begrepen te worden door gelijksoortige mensen of mensen met een hoge statusEist buitensporige bewonderingEist een voorkeursbehandeling, speciale voorrechten, gebruikt anderen voor zijn doelGebrek aan empathie, houdt geen rekening met anderen, respectloosAfgunstig en jaloers, denkt dat anderen dat ook op hem zijnGedraagt zich arrogant en hooghartig*Algemeen*
> 
> Narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis komt naar schatting bij 0,7 tot 1 procent voor, meer bij mannen dan bij vrouwen (50 tot 75 procent). In psychiatrische instellingen ligt dit percentage op 2 tot 16 procent. Mensen met NPS hebben vaak moeite met het ouder worden en een midlife crisis komt dan ook vaak voor.
> 
> ...


---

----------


## Oeght29

Wetenschappelijk gezien kan het niet dat een vrouw met meerdere mannen trouwt, een vrouw word zwanger wanneer ze 2 mannen heeft weet ze niet van wie het kind is, ten tweede dat een man binnen de islaam meerdere vrouw maximaal vier mag trouwen indien hij ze gelijk kan behandelen is o.a om meer kinderen. Een man met vier vrouwen daar komen meer kinderen uit voort dan 1 vrouw met 4 mannen. Daarnaast past het geestelijk niet bij een gezonde vrouw dat ze verlangt naar meer dan 1 man, ik neem even mezelf als vb, ben ook getrouwt geweest en verlangde nooit naar een ander, ook al ging het niet de oplossing was eerder scheiden zou nooit gedacht hebben aan een minaar . Ik denk dat het eerder iets voor vrouwen is die zich graag te koop geven, want welke goede reden heeft een vrouw nou om met meedere mannen te mogen trouwen? En andersom heeft een man het wel. Het is niet voor niets verboden voor een vrouw om niet meer dan 1 man te trouwen. Trouwen bestaat niet alleen uit lust ook uit het baren van kinderen liefde steun enc... P.s een vrouw wanneer ze tijd heeft besteeds ze die extra tijd liever aan haar kinderen in plaats van andere mannen. Maar ken ook genoeg vrouwen die voor 4 vrouwen tellen en daar heeft de man de handen genoeg aan als hij dan naast haar een andere neemt mischien doet hij haar dan onrecht aan aangezien zij dan tekort komt in haar behoefte. Dus het is wederzijds kijken naar behoefte van de ander en per situatie anders te bekijken. In nederland is het verboden twee vrouwen te trouwen weet niet of het dan mag binnen de islam allaho3alam.

----------


## BlackBox

> *Nederland telt 1374 polygame huwelijken*
> 
> Uitgegeven: 18 november 2009 16:02
> Laatst gewijzigd: 18 november 2009 16:45
> 
> *DEN HAAG - In Nederland wonen zeker 1374 mensen die met minimaal twee vrouwen of mannen tegelijk zijn getrouwd.* 
> 
> Dat heeft minister Ernst Hirsch Ballin van Justitie woensdag geschreven in antwoord op schriftelijke vragen van VVD-Tweede Kamerlid Paul de Krom.
> 
> ...


---

----------


## Germen Roding

> Wetenschappelijk gezien kan het niet dat een vrouw met meerdere mannen trouwt,


Er zijn meerdere wetenschappelijke (antropologische) onderzoeken bekend van samenlevingen waarin polyandrische huwelijken veel voorkomen, zoals in Tibet en aangrenzende gebieden in Nepal en Bhutan. Hiermee is wetenschappelijjk aangetoond dat het heel goed kan.




> een vrouw word zwanger wanneer ze 2 mannen heeft weet ze niet van wie het kind is,


Wel eens van DNA-testen gehoord?




> ten tweede dat een man binnen de islaam meerdere vrouw maximaal vier mag trouwen


Dat is geen wetenschappelijk argument maar een religieus argument.




> indien hij ze gelijk kan behandelen is o.a om meer kinderen. Een man met vier vrouwen daar komen meer kinderen uit voort dan 1 vrouw met 4 mannen.


Hm. Een vrouw als kinderfabriek dus. Het is net alsof ik Ayaan Hirsi Ali hier hoor. Allemaal prima hoor maar ga dan niet zitten zwetsen dat de islam vrouwen meer rechten geeft dan bijvoorbeeld de westerse samenleving of de boeddhistische samenleving.




> Daarnaast past het geestelijk niet bij een gezonde vrouw dat ze verlangt naar meer dan 1 man, ik neem even mezelf als vb, ben ook getrouwt geweest en verlangde nooit naar een ander, ook al ging het niet de oplossing was eerder scheiden zou nooit gedacht hebben aan een minaar .


Niet erg wetenschappelijk om alleen van jezelf uit te gaan. Dat is n=1. Veel te laag voor welk statistisch relevante conclusie dan ook. In feite is bekend dat meer dan 50% van alle getrouwde vrouwen wel eens vreemd is gegaan.




> Ik denk dat het eerder iets voor vrouwen is die zich graag te koop geven, want welke goede reden heeft een vrouw nou om met meedere mannen te mogen trouwen?


Een man zonder vrouw is veel ongelukkiger dan een vrouw zonder man. Hij sterft veel eerder, hij vervalt vaak in crimineel gedrag. Door de humane oplossing van de Tibetanen en Bhutanezen komt iedere man aan zijn trekken.
Er zijn vrouwen die graag meerdere minnaars hebben. Ook is dit een goede humane manier om de bevolking binnen de perken te houden, er zijn veel te veel mensen op de wereld. De islam heeft maar n goede oplossing om het bevolkingsoverschot op te lossen: het uitmoorden van ongelovigen en hun land inpikken. Maar ja, op een gegeven moment zijn de ongelovigen op en dan is de hele wereld hutjemutje overdekt met moslims. Dan is er maar n oplossing: oorlog tussen de diverse islamitische sektes, zoals soennieten en sji'ieten. En dat zie je dan ook.




> En andersom heeft een man het wel. Het is niet voor niets verboden voor een vrouw om niet meer dan 1 man te trouwen.


Inderdaad, het is verboden omdat het egostische mannen waren die die regels bedachten. 




> Trouwen bestaat niet alleen uit lust ook uit het baren van kinderen liefde steun enc...


Dus is die vrouw volgens jouw logica met meerdere mannen beter af. Ze krijgt dan immers extra liefde, steun etc. 




> P.s een vrouw wanneer ze tijd heeft besteeds ze die extra tijd liever aan haar kinderen in plaats van andere mannen.


Sommige vrouwen ja, niet iedere vrouw.




> Maar ken ook genoeg vrouwen die voor 4 vrouwen tellen en daar heeft de man de handen genoeg aan als hij dan naast haar een andere neemt mischien doet hij haar dan onrecht aan aangezien zij dan tekort komt in haar behoefte.


Waarom mag die vrouw er niet een eenzame man bijnemen dan? Mannen hebben veel meer behoefte aan lichamelijke warmte dan vrouwen. Ik vind het nogal egostisch van die man, dat hij zelf wel andere vrouwen wil maar zijn broeders zijn eigen vrouw niet gunt. 




> Dus het is wederzijds kijken naar behoefte van de ander en per situatie anders te bekijken. In nederland is het verboden twee vrouwen te trouwen weet niet of het dan mag binnen de islam allaho3alam.


Volgens mij niet, immers de officile echtgenote heeft veel meer rechten dan de bijzit.

----------


## Germen Roding

Een man die vindt dat hij het recht heeft op meer dan n vrouw terwijl zijn vrouw (en) dat recht niet hebben, is volgens de definitie van BlackBox een narcist.

----------


## Oeght29

Germen roding,

Ik heb best wel begrip voor jou reactie's omdat je zelf niet gelovig bent denk je ook heel anders over dingen dan ik bv. Wat ik bedoelde met wetenschappelijk is inderdaad het krijgen van een kind en dan niet weten van wie die is, dan is dna wel een oplossing maar dan weet de vader dat na dat het kind geboren is pas? En hoeveel gaat de dna wel niet kosten? Waar is die genot dan tijdens zwangerschap en de steun en liefde en besef dat het je eigen kind is?

Ik geloof ook niet dat de vrouwen gelijk zijn aan de man In bepaalde opzichten dan, als je goed hebt gekeken hebben ze beide een hele andere geslachtsdeel en wie dit ontkent is niet 100%. Als de vrouw menstruatie pauze heeft wat gaan die vier mannen dan doen ? De man heeft geen menstuatiepauze hierin zie je ook al een bewijs dat de vrouw en de man hierin niet gelijk zijn. Overigens geloof ik dat de vrouw niet voor de man gemaakt is om voor hem te gaan werken en ook nog eens huishouden en voor de kids moet gaan zorgen en nog eens iedere nachte langs vier mannen moet gaan, de man is de kostwinner en hij zorgt voor de vrouw en de kinderen als hij dat weigert te doen vind ik hem geen man die zijn verantwoordelijkheid wil opnemen.4 mannen die gaan werken voor 1 vrouw en klein aantal kinderen hahaha erg bizzar. 1 man die werkt voor 4 vrouwen en groot aantal kinderen lijkt me ook logischer. Een man die niet jaloers word wanneer andere mannen de schoonheid van zijn vrouw zien vind ik ook geen man laat staan dat andere mannen zijn vrouw aanraken. Mannen gaan ook heel anders met gevoelens om dan wij vrouwen.
Dat het in het verleden vaak voorkwam dat mannen meerdere vrouwen trouwden maximaal 4 was niet alleen om de reden van gemeenschap te hebben met verschillende vrouwen zoals dat vandaag wel is) want dat is nu wel wat jij ervan wilt maken doordat je zegt een vrouw kan ook meer mannen hebben. Maar als je naar het volgende gaat kijken kan het niet rechtvaardig zijn om dat te laten omdraaien. In het verleden kwamen veel mannen om door de oorlog en vrouwen werden weduwen en je had toen dan geen inkomen en niemand kon voor haar zorgen en de man nam dan zo een vrouw als tweede erbij om een goede daad te verichten en haar gelijk te behandelen als de eerste vrouw, en oa ook om veel kinderen die werden gewenst.

----------


## Oeght29

Germen Roding,

Meerdere vrouwen nemen behoort volgens mij niet tot de rechten van de man. Het nemen van een tweede of derde of vierde wanneer je niet vreest ze ongelijk te behandelen behoort tot de toegestane zaken binnen de islam. 

1 Van de rechten van de man is dat zijn vrouw hem gehoorzaam is in het goede, omdat hij de kostwinner is en hij haar beschermt enc...

1 van de rechten van de vrouw is dat de man haar niet beledigt niet slaat, haar eten geeft wanneer hij zichzelf voed en haar kleed wanneer hij zichzelf kleed.


Germen roding,
Volgens mij niet, immers de officile echtgenote heeft veel meer rechten dan de bijzit. ": dat denk ik ook !

Germen roding,
Mannen hebben veel meer behoefte aan lichamelijke warmte dan vrouwen. : dat is niet waar.

----------


## Germen Roding

> dan is dna wel een oplossing maar dan weet de vader dat na dat het kind geboren is pas? En hoeveel gaat de dna wel niet kosten? Waar is die genot dan tijdens zwangerschap en de steun en liefde en besef dat het je eigen kind is?


De beste oplossing is uiteraard een monogame relatie. Dan weet iedereen waar hij of zij aan toe is. 
Vrouwen hebben dat genot altijd. DNA-testen worden steeds goedkoper. 




> Ik geloof ook niet dat de vrouwen gelijk zijn aan de man In bepaalde opzichten dan, als je goed hebt gekeken hebben ze beide een hele andere geslachtsdeel en wie dit ontkent is niet 100%.


Dat was me niet ontgaan  :tong uitsteken: 
Er zijn verschillen tussen mannen en vrouwen. De vraag is of op grond van die verschillen mannen bijzondere rechten mogen claimen.




> Als de vrouw menstruatie pauze heeft wat gaan die vier mannen dan doen ? De man heeft geen menstuatiepauze hierin zie je ook al een bewijs dat de vrouw en de man hierin niet gelijk zijn.


Seks tijdens de menstruatie is mogelijk en veel mensen doen dat ook. In het alternatief, drie ongehuwde mannen en n man met vier vrouwen, hebben die mannen helemaal geen contact met een vrouw. Dan lijkt het me voor die mannen prettiger dat ze in ieder geval drie weken per maand wel met een vrouw kunnen zijn dan helemaal niet, zoals in jouw oplossing.




> Overigens geloof ik dat de vrouw niet voor de man gemaakt is om voor hem te gaan werken en ook nog eens huishouden en voor de kids moet gaan zorgen en nog eens iedere nachte langs vier mannen moet gaan, de man is de kostwinner en hij zorgt voor de vrouw en de kinderen als hij dat weigert te doen vind ik hem geen man die zijn verantwoordelijkheid wil opnemen.


Ik kan je verzekeren dat de mannen in Bhutan en Tibet harder werken, en ok de verantwoordelijkheid nemen voor hun kinderen, dan die polygame haremhouders in Afrika. Elke nacht langs vier mannen gaan is onzin; ik geloof dat van Mohammed is overgeleverd dat hij op een nacht bij al zijn vrouwen tegelijkertijd langs ging maar normale mensen doen dat niet. Meestal is het n vrouw per nacht, dat kan dus ook n man per nacht zijn. 
Is de gedachte dat die mannen dan in het huishouden moeten werken nooit bij je opgekomen? 




> 4 mannen die gaan werken voor 1 vrouw en klein aantal kinderen hahaha erg bizzar. 1 man die werkt voor 4 vrouwen en groot aantal kinderen lijkt me ook logischer.


Voor die kinderen wordt dus vier keer zo goed gezorgd als voor de kinderen van die ene haremhouder. Wel eens aan gedacht?




> Een man die niet jaloers word wanneer andere mannen de schoonheid van zijn vrouw zien vind ik ook geen man laat staan dat andere mannen zijn vrouw aanraken.


De gemiddelde vrouw wordt ook hels als andere vrouwen achter haar kerel aan zitten. Daar moet ze dan maar aan wennen, zeggen fundamentalistische moslims. Voor hetzelfde geld kan een man daaraan ook leren wennen.




> Mannen gaan ook heel anders met gevoelens om dan wij vrouwen.
> Dat het in het verleden vaak voorkwam dat mannen meerdere vrouwen trouwden maximaal 4 was niet alleen om de reden van gemeenschap te hebben met verschillende vrouwen zoals dat vandaag wel is) want dat is nu wel wat jij ervan wilt maken doordat je zegt een vrouw kan ook meer mannen hebben.


Als die mannen echt liefdadig bezig zouden zijn, zouden ze die vrouwen laten trouwen met arme ongehuwde mannen. Zo hadden ze twee mensen gelukkig gemaakt voor hetzelfde geld. Dat deden ze niet, ze gingen er zelf mee trouwen, want dan konden ze lekker seks hebben met een verse vrouw.




> Maar als je naar het volgende gaat kijken kan het niet rechtvaardig zijn om dat te laten omdraaien. In het verleden kwamen veel mannen om door de oorlog en vrouwen werden weduwen en je had toen dan geen inkomen en niemand kon voor haar zorgen en de man nam dan zo een vrouw als tweede erbij om een goede daad te verichten en haar gelijk te behandelen als de eerste vrouw, en oa ook om veel kinderen die werden gewenst.


Er zijn veel te veel mensen op deze wereld. Hadden we maar de helft van het aantal mensen, dan waren er twee keer zoveel landbouwgrond, natuur, voedsel, grondstoffen per aardbewoner dan nu. En was dan de milieuvervuiling 50% minder. 

Je gaat maar door over hoe geweldig het wel niet is om veel kinderen te produceren, want die kunnen dan weer in een nieuwe oorlog vechten om de vijanden van de islam uit te roeien. 
In de Tweede Wereldoorlog hielden sommige oosterburen er dergelijke ideen op na, toen had je het Lebensborn programma om nieuwe SS soldaten te fokken. Resultaat: Europa in puin, tientallen miljoenen mensen dood. Toen zijn we hier van die waanideen genezen. Ik zou zeggen: laten we er voor zorgen dat dit soort zieke dingen in de toekomst niet meer voorkomen. 

Je kan die weduwen natuurlijk ook helpen om niet, zonder dat je daar seksuele wederdiensten van verlangt.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Germen Roding,
> 
> Meerdere vrouwen nemen behoort volgens mij niet tot de rechten van de man. Het nemen van een tweede of derde of vierde wanneer je niet vreest ze ongelijk te behandelen behoort tot de toegestane zaken binnen de islam.


We bedoelen hetzelfde.




> 1 Van de rechten van de man is dat zijn vrouw hem gehoorzaam is in het goede, omdat hij de kostwinner is en hij haar beschermt enc...
> 
> 1 van de rechten van de vrouw is dat de man haar niet beledigt niet slaat, haar eten geeft wanneer hij zichzelf voed en haar kleed wanneer hij zichzelf kleed.


Nogal ongelijkwaardige rechten als je het mij vraagt. Een man mag veel meer en heeft recht op veel meer dan een vrouw. 




> Germen roding,
> Mannen hebben veel meer behoefte aan lichamelijke warmte dan vrouwen. : dat is niet waar.


Hope verklaar je dan dat porno en andere seksuele producten/diensten voor mannen veel beter verkopen dan porno voor vrouwen?

----------


## BlackBox

> Een man die vindt dat hij het recht heeft op meer dan n vrouw terwijl zijn vrouw (en) dat recht niet hebben, is volgens de definitie van BlackBox een narcist.


In je hoedanigheid als "islam-deskundige" ben je narcist. Een signalering zoals ook gedaan door Fahima eerder in dit topic  :giechel:

----------


## Oeght29

Zal ik jou vertellen wat ziek is? Gemeenschap hebben met een menstuerende vrouw dat is pas ziek, weet jij niet waar al die ziekte vandaan komt ? Dat komt doordat mensen graag hun eigen wetten willen maken en hoogmoedig zijn God te aanbidden en zijn wetten gewoon te accepteren want de wijsheid achter de wetten van God Weet God beter dan wij zelf.

Steeds als jij wat zegt klopt het gewoon niet en kan het in werkelijkheid ook niet, zoals jij het voorstelt komt er oorlog in een huwelijk en vele ziektes uit voort en vele zieke kinderen.

Ga maar eens na waar alle soa ziektes vandaan komen? Gemeenschap hebben met meerdere mannen, met een man die niet besneden is, met een vrouw die menstruerende is, anaal,en met onreine mensen zij die naar het toilet gaan en zich daarna niet wassen met water,vuile nagels die niet geknipt worden en veel vuil er onder zitten, mond vol met troep van alcohol en sigarette peuken enc... en niet te vergeten hebben vele niet gelovigen gemeenschap met dieren en gaan ze daarna langs hun vrouwen aodo billaah.

Ben ik blij dat ik alhamdolilaah op een ander pad zit en moge Allaah me hier op houden.

----------


## Oeght29

Nogal ongelijkwaardige rechten als je het mij vraagt. Een man mag veel meer en heeft recht op veel meer dan een vrouw


Dit is grote onzin, als ik je alle rechten benoem die een vrouw op een man heeft en de man op een vrouw zal je zien dat ze daarin gelijk staan, ze hebben gelijke rechten gekregen ook al verschillen ze daarin van mekaar. Ze hebben rechten gekregen die past bij hun geslacht, en de Schepper die de mensen zelf geschapen heeft weet het beste hoe Hij die rechten verdeeld en waar mannen en vrouwen behoefte aan hebben. 

P.s waar maak jij je druk om als je geen moslim bent?

----------


## Germen Roding

> In je hoedanigheid als "islam-deskundige" ben je narcist. Een signalering zoals ook gedaan door Fahima eerder in dit topic


Hm, nogal narcistisch dat je dat doet zonder bewijs. Omdat ik niet "geleerden" napraat?

----------


## BlackBox

> Hm, nogal narcistisch dat je dat doet zonder bewijs.


Ik heb de opmerkingen van Fahima, eerder in dit topic, getoetst aan de omschrijving van de Narcistische Persoonlijkheidsstoornis (NPS).

----------


## Germen Roding

> Zal ik jou vertellen wat ziek is? Gemeenschap hebben met een menstuerende vrouw dat is pas ziek, weet jij niet waar al die ziekte vandaan komt ?


Door onbeschermde seks, maar als jij het beter weet...




> Dat komt doordat mensen graag hun eigen wetten willen maken en hoogmoedig zijn God te aanbidden en zijn wetten gewoon te accepteren want de wijsheid achter de wetten van God Weet God beter dan wij zelf.


Waar staan die zogenaamde wetten van God in? Antwoord: in de koran en de hadith. 
Waar komen de koran en de hadith vandaan? Antwoord: ze zijn opgeschreven door mensen. 
Kortom: het is zeer de vraag of het hier om wetten van God gaat. 




> Steeds als jij wat zegt klopt het gewoon niet en kan het in werkelijkheid ook niet, zoals jij het voorstelt komt er oorlog in een huwelijk en vele ziektes uit voort en vele zieke kinderen.


In een polygaam huwelijk zijn er ook vele oorlogen. De enige relatievorm waarbij er geen conflicten zijn is n man met n vrouw. 




> Ga maar eens na waar alle soa ziektes vandaan komen? Gemeenschap hebben met meerdere mannen, met een man die niet besneden is, met een vrouw die menstruerende is, anaal,en met onreine mensen zij die naar het toilet gaan en zich daarna niet wassen met water,vuile nagels die niet geknipt worden en veel vuil er onder zitten, mond vol met troep van alcohol en sigarette peuken enc...


Soa's komen van onbeschermde seks met een genfecteerde partner. Dit zijn over het algemeen mensen die seks hebben met veel anderen. Een monogame relatie, zoals het christendom eist, of helemaal geen seks is de beste bescherming tegen soa's. Die dingen die je noemt hebben (m.u.v. seks hebben met meerdere mannen) geen invloed op de kans om een soa op te lopen.




> en niet te vergeten hebben vele niet gelovigen gemeenschap met dieren en gaan ze daarna langs hun vrouwen aodo billaah.


Seks met dieren komt in islamitische landen veel voor, veel meer dan in westerse landen. De reden is dat vrouwen daar voor veel mannen onbereikbaar zijn, dus hebben ze seks met een geit. 




> Ben ik blij dat ik alhamdolilaah op een ander pad zit en moge Allaah me hier op houden.


Jij blij.

----------


## BlackBox

> De enige relatievorm waarbij er geen conflicten zijn is n man met n vrouw.


http://statline.cbs.nl/StatWeb/publi...-1912&STB=G1,T

----------


## Oeght29

Wat is jou probleem nu eigenlijk dan?

Het staat iedereen vrij zelf die keuze te maken hoeveel vrouwen die wil het gaat erom dat het toegestaan is mits je aan die voorwaarde houd. Als de man en de vrouwen daar gelukkig me zijn wie ben jij dan om te zeggen dat moeten ze niet doen? 

Als jij met 1 vrouw gelukkiger bent dan is daar toch niets mis mee, genoeg moslim mannen die daar ook zo over denken maar wel respect hebben voor de keuze van de ander.

Waar ik geen respect voor heb is dat je mekaar bedriegt en vreemd gaat en ondertussen 150 verschillende partners hebt gehad, dan vind ik de vrouw die achter de ramen staan slimmer dan zo iemand die zich gratis weg geeft alhoewel verkopen ze zich allebei 1 gratis en 1 voor geld.

Discusie kan wat mijn betreft ook wel gesloten worden, jij hebt problemen te accepteren waar anderen in geloven en hoe anderen willen leven.

----------


## Oeght29

Nog 1 ding je hebt te weinig kennis, ik adviseer je meer te gaan verdiepen in soa'.

Een vrouw die menstruerende is en gemeenschap heeft op dat moment, het doet er dan niet toe of je zo een plasticafval ding gebruikt of niet, zij op dat moment is haar lichaam vol met bacterie aan het vullen en daardoor krijgt ze een infectie en daarna word het een ziekte wanneer jij dan als haar man , de volgende keer als ze niet meer menstueert zo een gek plastic ding niet meer gebruikt dan krijg je die ziekte over alleen merken mannen dat pas na vele jaren dat ze een ziekte hebben opgelopen.

Een vrouw die menstrueert mag helemaal geen gemeenschap hebben met niets niet, want ze loopt hoge risicos op infectie, dit is ook zo met vele andere dingen. Maar goed genoeg over dit ik wens je veel leiding naar de waarheid.

Doei

----------


## Germen Roding

> Wat is jou probleem nu eigenlijk dan?
> 
> Het staat iedereen vrij zelf die keuze te maken hoeveel vrouwen die wil het gaat erom dat het toegestaan is mits je aan die voorwaarde houd. Als de man en de vrouwen daar gelukkig me zijn wie ben jij dan om te zeggen dat moeten ze niet doen?


Onzin. De meeste vrouwen die in een polygyn huwelijk leven, willen dat helemaal niet zelf, maar hun man bedreigt ze met scheiding of met geweld. Of dat ze de kinderen van haar afpakken. 
Dat is allemaal mooi geregeld in de sharia: het paradijs voor mannen met het gevoelsleven van een bronstige dar en de hel voor vrouwen. 

Verder klets je maar een eind raak. Eerst zeg je dat vrouwen niet met meerder mannen mogen trouwen en nu kom je aan met gezever over tolerantie en respect. 

Over mijn belangrijkste punten, namelijk dat er door de islamitische wetten een gebrek aan vrouwen komt en dat mannen zonder vrouw veel ongelukkiger zijn en korter leven dan vrouwen zonder man, zwijg je. Ook zwijg je over het grote probleem van de overbevolking en wil je dat er zoveel mogelijk kinderen gefokt worden zonder rekening te houden met de aarde die verwoest wordt als als die kinderen te eten moeten krijgen. 

Kortom: ik weet dat volgens je soennitische sekte doordenken en doorvragen afkomstig is van de duivel, maar zelfs de gemiddelde soenniet is slimmer dan jij. Triest.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Nog 1 ding je hebt te weinig kennis, ik adviseer je meer te gaan verdiepen in soa'.
> 
> Een vrouw die menstruerende is en gemeenschap heeft op dat moment, het doet er dan niet toe of je zo een plasticafval ding gebruikt of niet, zij op dat moment is haar lichaam vol met bacterie aan het vullen en daardoor krijgt ze een infectie en daarna word het een ziekte wanneer jij dan als haar man , de volgende keer als ze niet meer menstueert zo een gek plastic ding niet meer gebruikt dan krijg je die ziekte over alleen merken mannen dat pas na vele jaren dat ze een ziekte hebben opgelopen.
> 
> Een vrouw die menstrueert mag helemaal geen gemeenschap hebben met niets niet, want ze loopt hoge risicos op infectie, dit is ook zo met vele andere dingen. Maar goed genoeg over dit ik wens je veel leiding naar de waarheid.
> 
> Doei


Dit geloof je werkelijk niet. 
Tijd voor wat meer medische voorlichting voor sommigen. Dit is werkelij te triest voor woorden.

----------


## Oeght29

Dat is zoals jij er over denkt, voor mij is de discusie gesloten je mag verder gaan discusieren met de koraan en haal sahih hadith erbij wat mijn betreft,en als je nog steeds opgefokt raakt met een moslim in je buurt verhuis dan ergens waar ze niet te vinden zijn, zo niet probeer dan voor jezelf te accepteren dat anderen niet allemaal zoals jou zijn en niet allemaal in hetzelfde geloven als jou.

----------


## Oeght29

Nog 1 ding jij bent hier de duivelaanbidder, je bent te hoogmoedig neer te knielen voor degene die jou geschapen heeft en dat is de duivel ook, je bent ook de helper van de satan vandaar dat je mensen probeert af te houden van het gedenken van God en het aanbidden van Hem alleen. De satan houd van viezigheid en jij ook van oa viezeafval bloed van vrouwen aodo billaah.

Moge God jou leiden anders je nek breken ameen ameen ya rabbi alameen.

Voor de zusters op de chat,

Ik hoop dat zusters op de chat deze duivelaanbidder niet geloven hij klets en liegt en verdraaid alles. Volgens de sharia hebben de vrouwen en de mannen recht om een voorwaarde voor het huwelijk te laten opstellen, als je iets niet wenst of wat dan ook kun je dat door een notaris laten opstellen en een handtekening door beide laten zetten met getuigen erbij, maar als je je man daarna tekort gaat doen en hem daarna weigerd dan heb je een grote zonde begaan. 
De aarde is niet overbevolkt, dus lieve zusters ga niet aan de pil en gebruik geen plasticafval die voor kufaars bestemd zijn.

----------


## BlackBox

> Verder klets je maar een eind raak.


Gezellig toch?



> Kortom: ik weet dat volgens je soennitische sekte doordenken en doorvragen afkomstig is van de duivel, maar zelfs de gemiddelde soenniet is slimmer dan jij. Triest.


Niet islam weten, maar islam voelen!

----------


## Germen Roding

> Dat is zoals jij er over denkt, voor mij is de discusie gesloten je mag verder gaan discusieren met de koraan en haal sahih hadith erbij wat mijn betreft,en als je nog steeds opgefokt raakt met een moslim in je buurt verhuis dan ergens waar ze niet te vinden zijn, zo niet probeer dan voor jezelf te accepteren dat anderen niet allemaal zoals jou zijn en niet allemaal in hetzelfde geloven als jou.


Kansloos... geef toch gewoon toe dat je niets in te brengen hebt  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Germen Roding

> Nog 1 ding jij bent hier de duivelaanbidder, je bent te hoogmoedig neer te knielen voor degene die jou geschapen heeft en dat is de duivel ook,


Hm, ik ben dus te hoogmoedig om neer te knielen voor God maar niet te hoogmoedig genoeg om neer te knielen voor een gedeserteerde dienaar van God? Wie is hier nou dom?




> je bent ook de helper van de satan vandaar dat je mensen probeert af te houden van het gedenken van God en het aanbidden van Hem alleen.


Er zijn tientallen oplichters geweest die beweerden dat ze de profeet, messias, incarnatie van God zijn. Ik zal je wat namen noemen: Joseph Smith, David Koresh, Jim Jones. Je bent net zover heen als die sukkels die zich door Jim Jones cyaankali lieten voeren.




> De satan houd van viezigheid en jij ook van oa viezeafval bloed van vrouwen aodo billaah.


De satan houdt vooral van moorden en van slachten. Zeg maar, de geliefde activiteiten van jouw idolen, de GSPC, Hamas en Al Qaida. En vandaar ook dat islamieten oververtegenwoordigd zijn onder de slagers en dat er bij het Offerfeest vele stukken vee worden geslacht.




> Moge God jou leiden anders je nek breken ameen ameen ya rabbi alameen.


Zwak.. gaan schelden omdat je uitgeluld bent.




> Ik hoop dat zusters op de chat deze duivelaanbidder niet geloven hij klets en liegt en verdraaid alles.


En weer schelden. Als je mij niet gelooft, zoek het dan maar na. Google is your friend.




> Volgens de sharia hebben de vrouwen en de mannen recht om een voorwaarde voor het huwelijk te laten opstellen, als je iets niet wenst of wat dan ook kun je dat door een notaris laten opstellen en een handtekening door beide laten zetten met getuigen erbij, maar als je je man daarna tekort gaat doen en hem daarna weigerd dan heb je een grote zonde begaan.


Volgens de achterlijke sharia hoeft een man zijn vrouw niet te vertellen dat hij een andere vrouw heeft. Laat staan toestemming vragen. http://en.islamtoday.net/node/1275
M.u.v. inderdaad als de eis tot monogamie in het nikah contract staat. 




> De aarde is niet overbevolkt, dus lieve zusters ga niet aan de pil en gebruik geen plasticafval die voor kufaars bestemd zijn.


Onzin, de aarde gaat kapot aan de vele mensen. Egypte was een eeuw geleden een rijk land, zo rijk dat er inzamelingen werden gehouden voor de arme Saoedi-Arabieren. Toen woonden er nog maar 6 miljoen mensen. Nu wonen er in datzelfde Egypte 80 miljoen mensen, dus voor elke boer is er 13x zo weinig land als een eeuw geleden.
Egypte is daarom nu straatarm. Hier stijgt de bevolking nauwelijks meer, en daarom is Europa rijk.
Condooms zijn een slecht lapmiddel, het is veel beter om met n partner te trouwen en hem/haar trouw te blijven. En het bij twee kinderen te houden. Polygamie is duivels en leidt tot aids en andere ziekten. Want ook al heb je zelf als vrouw zo'n kuis leven geleid, als de andere vrouw aids heeft krijg jij ook aids.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Gezellig toch?
> 
> Niet islam weten, maar islam voelen!


Valt wel mee. 
Ik kan gewoon de computer uitdoen en van mijn leven genieten. Lekker stukje hyginisch verpakt mals varkensvlees en een pilsje of wijntje erbij, jammie. 

Juffrouw Oechtie moet haar frustraties dat manlief met drie andere vrouwen het bed deelt wegeten door heel veel zoetigheid tot ze op een dag bij de dokter wordt binnengebracht met een hartaanval van de frustratie.

Islam voelen, bedoel je dit soms? 
http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...MI_468x688.jpg
Jezus zei hier: wie zonder zonde is werpe de eerste steen.

Enfin, je bent slim genoeg dus trek je eigen conclusies.

----------


## BlackBox

> Islam voelen, bedoel je dit soms? 
> http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...MI_468x688.jpg
> Jezus zei hier: wie zonder zonde is werpe de eerste steen.
> 
> Enfin, je bent slim genoeg dus trek je eigen conclusies.


"Miss Aswad, a member of a minority Kurdish religious group called Yezidi, was condemned to death as an "honour killing" by other men in her family and hardline religious leaders because of her relationship with the Sunni Muslim boy."

Bron

----------


## Germen Roding

Klopt inderdaad. Mijn verontschuldigingen. Het ging hier om Jezidi's, niet om islamieten. Ik had mijn bron beter moeten checken. 

Hier beelden van stenigingen in Iran door islamieten. Waarschuwing: kijk hier niet naar als je jonger bent dan 16.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b1e7e992d7
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d7a2bd098f

Ja, ik weet het, het gaat hier om sji'ieten, maar steniging is een van de straffen waar zowel soennieten als sji'ieten het over eens zijn.

----------


## Germen Roding

Kortom: totaal uitgeluld....

----------


## Oeght29

Germen roding nog steeds niet wakker? Word eens wakker van je slaap kijk is uit je valt anders in de hel als je niet wakker word, je bent doof stom en blind en je luistert naar de influisteringen van de satan. Mocht je steun willen hoor ik het graag 

Moge God je leiden, en anders je zwaar laten beproefen ameen

----------


## Germen Roding

> Germen roding nog steeds niet wakker? Word eens wakker van je slaap kijk is uit je valt anders in de hel als je niet wakker word, je bent doof stom en blind en je luistert naar de influisteringen van de satan. Mocht je steun willen hoor ik het graag 
> 
> Moge God je leiden, en anders je zwaar laten beproefen ameen


Word wakker uit je zinsbegoocheling arm schaap voor je als verbitterde oude vrouw constateert dat je je leven hebt weggegooid. Vergooi je tijd niet aan het herhalen van nietszeggende kreten in een taal die je niet begrijpt. Ga in plaats hiervan je medemensen helpen. 
Wij mensen zijn geschapen om God te eren, geloof je. Welnu God is liefde. Dus wij mensen eren God door onze medemensen lief te hebben. Niet door Heere Heere te roepen, zoals de farizeers deden en de islamieten nog steeds doen (als Allah akbar), maar door je medemensen lief te hebben zoals God ons lief heeft.
En een van de weinige echt zinnige dingen die er in de koran staan: wedijver met goede daden. Niet met moord en onderdrukking.

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Inderdaad om elkaar niet uit te moorden en elkaar goed en rechtvaardig te behandelen, niet zoals die nepchristenen en joden vandaag doen, oa in afghanistan en phalastine ze wonen er niet en komen er ook niet om te wonen of werken maar om kinderen mannen vrouwen bejaarden te doden om te teroriseren en ze praten hun daden goed, en laten de andere kant de wereld denken dat moslims terroristen zijn! Moge God jou leiden van deze dwaling waarin jij verkeerd en haal die hoogmoed weg die hoogmoed dat je te hoogmoedig bent God te aanbidden op de manier die Bij Hem past voordat het te laat is en de dood jou komt halen! Want die is zeer zeker op weg naar 1 ieder van ons ook naar jou.

----------


## chiensale

> Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 
> 
> Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.
> 
> Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 
> 
> Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!


Als je geen discussie wil aanwakkeren, en zegt dat mensen die het niet met jou eens zijn de pot op kunnen.. dan vind ik het geen stijl dat je in de alinea ervoor wel zelf een keihard oordeel uitspreekt over anderen die anders denken en andere keuze maken als jijzelf. Dat vind ik beetje hypocriet.

Juist als je zelf respect verwacht voor jouw manier, dan vind ik dat je niet op dit soort disrespectvolle manier kan praten over vrouwen die andere keuze maken. Dan diskwalificeer je jezelf.

Verder snap ik niet waarom je perse meteen moet trouwen. eigenlijk wat je wilt is een open huwelijk, met een vriendin erbij. Nou ja, dat bestaat toch allang.. het klinkt alleen niet zoals jij het omschrijft maar het is gewoon hetzelfde.

Zoals jij alsof je praat dat je het zelf wel mag maar een vrouw mag niet zo denken ofzo, nou.. ik heb best weleens wat met een getrouwde marokkaanse man gedaan.. dat is geen probleem als je elkaar gewoon respecteert... of zijn vrouw dat dan weet of niet, dat is iets tussen hun en daar hoor ik niet in te treden.

Maar wel vind ik het beter om zo'n verhouding korte te houden. Niet zo jarenlang mee doorgaan, dat vind ik gewoon niet kunnen tegenover zijn vrouw en familie.. dan maak je veel kapot en niemand heeft er iets goeds aan.




> De enige relatievorm waarbij er geen conflicten zijn is n man met n vrouw.


Geen conflicten??  :giechel:   :giechel: 




> Uit je taalgebruik en woordkeuze kan ik afleiden dat je gewoon "the best of both worlds" wilt. Ga na wat de echte intentie is achter een huwelijk met meerdere partners. Niet enkel geld is belangrijk... :s


Ik ben het eens met Rachidake90  :knipoog:

----------


## Germen Roding

> ik heb best weleens wat met een getrouwde marokkaanse man gedaan.. dat is geen probleem als je elkaar gewoon respecteert... of zijn vrouw dat dan weet of niet, dat is iets tussen hun en daar hoor ik niet in te treden.


Onzalig plan... niet doen. Zo maak je haar leven kapot en ook dat van de kinderen. Hij zal door middel van psychologiasche trucjes proberen je zoet te houden. Aan het einde van je leven voel je je misbruikt als een uitgewrongen dweil. 
Ke kan beter op zoek naar een ongetrouwde man, al dan niet marokkaan of islamiet.

----------


## Oeght29

Hahahahahaaaa

----------


## Germen Roding

> Hahahahahaaaa


Tenzij je het zieleleven van een zeekoe hebt...
Zalig zijn de onnozelen van geest...

----------


## Oeght29

Daar heb je die iblies aanbidder weer hahaha, moge God jou leiden anders naar de nar ameen

----------


## Germen Roding

> Daar heb je die iblies aanbidder weer hahaha, moge God jou leiden anders naar de nar ameen


Dit is niet om te lachen. Je zal branden in de hel als je geen afstand doet van de heidense islam en je leven aan God geeft.

----------


## Oeght29

Waarom Maak Jij Geen Smeekgebed Voor Mij? Doe Ik Toch Ook Voor Jou.

Maar Aub Wel Tot God Richten He Niet Tot Jezus Of Maria Of Wat Dan Ook.

Ben Benieuwd Of Jou Smeekgebed Verhoort Zal Worden, Vraag Wel Eerst Om Leiding Voor Jezelf En Een Schonere Hart Maak Daarna Pas Een Smeekbede Voor Andere Als Je Wilt?

----------


## pati

> Een Marokkaanse man met humor, wat leuk!
> 
> Ik heb smakelijk gelachen om dit verhaal.
> 
> Het is niet eens dat je een tweede vrouw zoekt, dat snap ik best. Het is alleen niet toegestaan hier in Nederland dus is deze discussie zinloos en kun je maar beter weer gewoon naar de woestijn toe verhuizen met al je geld. Het ergste vind ik dat je zegt dat je moet huilen om het feit dat (gescheiden) Marokkaanse vrouwen hun heil zoeken bij Nederlandse mannen. Wat een mietje ben jij. Jij gaat de wereld hier redden van de boze nederlandse man?
> 
> Donder toch op.



Helemaal me eens :Smilie:

----------


## anonymous79

> Zoals jullie kunnen lezen ben ik al getrouwd en wil graag een 2e vrouw huwen. Financieel gezien kan ik eigenlijk met 4 vrouwen tegelijk trouwen, maar dat wil ik nog niet. Ik ben niet die type die zegt dat hij niet getrouwd is, maar ondertussen met andere vrouwen afspreekt. ik wil mijn geld op een halal manier besteden, zodat ik er later (hiernamaals) van profijt heb. En ik wil ook dat mijn vrouw hiervan kan profiteren 
> 
> Mijn hart verscheurt als ik verhalen hoor dat voornamelijk gescheide marokkaanse vrouwen met niet moslims wonen en gebruikt worden. Dit geldt ook voor meisjes die nog niet getrouwd zijn. Ik hoor de verschrikkelijkste verhalen en dat doet zoveel pijn dat ik gewoon soms moet huilen.
> 
> Waarom kunnen wij getrouwde moslim mannen gewoon niet een 2e vrouw nemen! We worden zelfs door onze eigen zusters aangevallen!!! Het is toch goed dat we onze zusters kunnen opvangen. Als wij moslim mannen dit niet doen, dan doen de niet moslims dit wel voor ons. Is toch schandalig!! En hoeveel mannen gaan er vreemd terwijl zijn vrouw weet dat hij vreemd gaat. Zij accepteert dit beestachtige gedrag!!!! Maar als hij zegt dat hij wil trouwen, dan krijgt hij een hakbijl op zn hoofd! 
> 
> Ik wil geen discussie aanwakkeren ofzo. Wil jij niet trouwen met een getrouwde man, dan hoef je ook geen reactie te plaatsen. En voor dat ik het vergeet! als jij ongelovig bent en je hebt dit allemaal gelezen en je bent het er niet mee eens, dan kan je gewoon de pot op!!!


I think anyone has right to make choices on their own life.
I can read your *advertisment* and i dont understand why you think u doing the right thing ?
Like someone wrote above me , if you have so much money why dont you just use them on your family members ?
For my opinion is you are aplying for a licence to cheat under the reason that you can have a second wife  :Smilie: 
well good luck with it .

----------


## Taweed

Asalaam wa alaykoem warahmetuAllah wa baraketuh

Ya akhie wil je even een hart onder de riem steken, je hebt een mashaAllah bericht geplaatst dat helaas door vele niet eens gezien wordt.
Tegen diegene wil ik zeggen vrees Allah subhanahu't ala, deze broeder is een mashaAllah broeder die zich bekommerd om de ummah. Een broeder die zich bekommerd om de vrouwen die door zina pleegde mannen aan de kant worden gezet met kinderen en al en als oud vuil worden behandeld. Wat dan ook nog door de gemeenschap als niet waardig worden gezien, want ja welke gezonde, jeugdige marrokaan etc. wilt nu een kind van een ander opvoeden!!
SubhanaLlah denken jullie nog wel na??? Het is een toegestane zaak van Allah subhanahu't ala of wij als vrouwzijnde nu leuk vinden of niet.
Het is nu eenmaal zo dat een man doorgaans meer kan geven dan een vrouw, waarom gunnen wij hen dat niet in het Halal en een ander zuster onze goede man?? Zegt onze profeet sallahualay wa salaam dan niet; "je bent pas een moslim als je de ander wenst wat je voor jezelf wenst"!!. Starfurllah wij zouden liever hebben dat onze mannen zina pleegt, al is het met zijn ogen, dan dat wij hem toestaan te trouwen met een tweede, derde of vierde vrouw.
Deze broeder is mashaAllah eerlijk en alles wat hij zegt zijn de woorden van een moe'mien mashaAllah! Ieder die dat niet ziet of niet wilt zien vraag ik aan Allah tabaraka'ta ala jou ogen te openen...Ameeeeen Yarabbie 3lameen.
Moge Allah tabarka't ala de ummah versterken in het goede.

Ma'aslaam
Oeeght filLah

----------


## De_aangeraakte...

Mijn mening is is dat de broeder die een tweede vrouw zoekt, zelf weet wat hij doet. En ik hoop van ganse harte dat hij er 1 vind. Mijn steun heeft hij!

----------


## Germen Roding

> Tegen diegene wil ik zeggen vrees Allah subhanahu't ala, deze broeder is een mashaAllah broeder die zich bekommerd om de ummah.


Dat doet me denken aan die kindersekstoerist die zich bekommert om arme kleine kinderen. 




> Een broeder die zich bekommerd om de vrouwen die door zina pleegde mannen aan de kant worden gezet met kinderen en al en als oud vuil worden behandeld.


Door sommige islamieten misschien. Er zijn genoeg niet bekrompen islamieten en ook christenen en andersdenkenden die graag een relatie of een huwelijk willen met een gescheiden vrouw. En haar ook met respect behandelen. 




> Wat dan ook nog door de gemeenschap als niet waardig worden gezien, want ja welke gezonde, jeugdige marrokaan etc. wilt nu een kind van een ander opvoeden!!


Trouw dan of ga samenwonen met iemand buiten "de gemeenschap" zou ik zeggen. Hoezo racisme?
Alhoewel ik betwijfel of iedere Marokkaan zo achterlijk is als jij schijnt te denken, ik kan het me niet voorstellen. De Marokkanen die ik ken tenminste niet.




> SubhanaLlah denken jullie nog wel na??? Het is een toegestane zaak van Allah subhanahu't ala of wij als vrouwzijnde nu leuk vinden of niet.


Knap, heeft Allah je een fax gestuurd? Islamieten vinden dat de koran het woord is van Allah en daar staat toch iets heel anders in. "Als gij vreest onrechtvaardig te zijn jegens de wezen." Deze ongehuwde dames lijken me geen wees.




> Het is nu eenmaal zo dat een man doorgaans meer kan geven dan een vrouw, waarom gunnen wij hen dat niet in het Halal en een ander zuster onze goede man??


Er zijn ook zat ongehuwde mannen, zowel van de islamitische als niet-islamitische kunne. Denk je dat die geen seksuele of relationele behoeften hebben. Sterker nog, het is wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat een man zonder vrouw veel eerder overlijdt dan een man met vrouw. Dus door met twee vrouwen te "trouwen" pakt deze man levensjaren en geluk af van een andere man. 




> Zegt onze profeet sallahualay wa salaam dan niet; "je bent pas een moslim als je de ander wenst wat je voor jezelf wenst"!!.


Precies. Help daarom liever ongetrouwde mannen aan de vrouw. En kijk ook eens verder dan de Marokkaanse gemeenschap, want een Nederlandse of Surinaamse man heeft geen problemen met een gescheiden vrouw.

Enfin, wat een haatgevoelens weer tegen alles wat niet islam is.

----------


## Nefretitie

Ik wil wel even inspringen maar weet niet waar  :grote grijns: .

Waarom mogen vrouwen niet 4 mannen want vrouwen hebben meer behoefte in die dingen dan mannen.

----------

